# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  2018 ASCO Meeting Abstracts

## LowRoad

Wie schon 2016 und *2017* möchte ich hier in loser Folge ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, bemerkenswerte Abstracts präsentieren:


*Clinical and genomic characterization of low-prostate-specific antigen, high-grade prostate cancer.*

*Hintergrund:*
Die Folgen eines niedrigen PSA Wertes bei hochgradigem (Gleason 8-10) Prostatakrebs sind nicht bekannt. Wir haben versucht, die klinischen Implikationen und genomischen Merkmale dieser Entität zu bewerten.

*Methoden:*
Klinische und andere protokllierte Daten von 626.057 Patienten mit N0M0 Prostatakrebs wurden von zwei nationalen Kohorten und einer großen Transkriptom-Datenbank gesammelt. Multivariable sowie Analyse nach dem Fine-Gray Regression Model bezüglich der Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität (PCSM) bzw. Gesamtmortalität OS. GRID-Daten wurden verwendet, um transkriptomische Merkmale zu analysieren.

*Ergebnisse:*
Für die Gleason 8-10-Krankheit war die Verteilung der Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität (PCSM) U-förmig bezüglich dem PSA Wert bei Diagnose, mit einem angepasstem Hazard Ratio (AHR) von:

2,70 für PSA ≤2,5ng/ml gegenüber
1,97 für PSA 2,6-4,0 ng/ml
1,36 für PSA 10,1-20,0 ng/ml
2,56 für PSA >20,0ng/ml.

Im Gegensatz dazu war die Verteilung der PCSM bezüglich der PSA Werte bei Diagnose linear für Gleason ≤7 mit einem Hazard-Ratio von:

0,41 für PSA ≤2,5ng/ml gegenüber
1,38 für PSA 2,6-4,0 ng/ml
2,28 für PSA 10,1-20,0 ng/ml
4,61 für PSA .>20,0ng/ml.

Eine Gleason 8-10 und PSA ≤2,5ng/ml Krankheit hatte eine signifikant höhere PCSM als Standard-Hoch-und-sehr-hohe Risiko-Erkrankungen mit PSA Werten >2,5ng/ml (47-Monats-PCSM 13,8% versus 4,9% ). Unter Gleason 8-10 Patienten, die mit definitiver Strahlentherapie behandelt wurden, war die Androgendeprivationstherapie (ADT) mit einem Überlebensvorteil für PSA >2,5ng/ml (AHR 0,87), aber nicht für ≤2,5ng/ml (AHR 1,36) assoziiert. Bei Gleason-8-10-Tumoren war PSA ≤2,5 ng/ml mit einer höheren Expression von neuroendokrinen Markern im Vergleich zu PSA >2,5ng/ml assoziiert, ohne das es eine solche Beziehung für Gleason ≤7 gibt.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Niedrig-PSA, hochgradiger Prostatakrebs scheint eine einzigartige Entität zu sein, die ein sehr hohes Risiko bezüglich der Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität (PCSM) aufweist, wahrscheinlich schlecht auf ADT anspricht und mit neuroendokrinen genomischen Merkmalen assoziiert ist.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Es ist natürlich nichts wirklich Neues, was hier sehr schön wissenschaftlich aufgearbeitet wird. Trotzdem will ich es nochmals in Erinnerung rufen. Männer mit solch einer Erkrankung sind mit einer ADT nicht adäquat versorgt! Wichtig aber auch der Hinweis, dass eine begleitende ADT zur Operation oder Bestrahlung bei Gleason 8-10 UND PSA ≤2,5 ng/ml kontraproduktiv, Lebenszeit verkürzend ist  sonst nicht.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Andi,

nach dieser Studie habe ich therapeutisch nicht unbedingt alles richtig gemacht. 
Meine Einstufung vor knapp 6 Jahren lautete T3b R1 N1(5/21) L1 Pn1 V0  Gleason (4+4)8 bei einem präoperativen PSA-Ausgangswert von 1,8 ng/ml bedeuteten eine sehr schlechte Prognose.
RPE+IMRT+kontinuierliche ADT in unmittelbarer Abfolge ohne noch lange zu überlegen, haben mich bis heute vor einem Rezidiv verschont. Vielleicht bin ich auch die rühmliche Ausnahme, die aus dem statistischen Rahmen fällt oder es gibt sonstige Mechanismen  in meinem Organismus, die das Tumorgeschehen in Schach halten. Hoffe darauf, dass alles möglichst lange so bleibt wie's ist.

Roland

----------


## LowRoad

_Ten year final results of the TROG 03.04 (RADAR) randomised phase 3 trial evaluating duration of androgen suppression ± zoledronate for locally advanced prostate cancer._


Hier ging es darum zu testen, ob bei lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs, also Stadien ≥7b mit einem PSA Wert von ≥10ng/ml, T3, T4 oder Gleason >7, bei definitiver Strahlentherapie als Ersttherapie, die Ergänzung einer ADT von 6 oder 18 Monaten ein Unterschied macht, und ob eine begleitende Ergänzung mit Zometa® sinnvoll ist.

Das die Dauer der ADT bei diesen Stadien von 6 Monaten zu kurz ist, das dürfen wir heute vermuten, aber ob Zometa® einen Einfluss hat, das war lange ein nicht nachgewiesenes Statement diverser Mediziner. In letzter Zeit ist man deutlich zurückhaltender mit der Gabe dieser Knochenabbaublocker, da man um die unerfreulichen Nebenwirkungen (Kiefernekrose [osteonecrosis of the jaw ONJ]) weiß. Trotzdem ist diese Sache noch nicht ganz tot. Hier also die Ergebnisse der TROG-03.04 (RADAR) Studie:
 
*Ergebnisse:*
Zwischen Oktober 2003 und August 2007 wurden 1071 Männer mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 68,7 Jahren randomisiert. Der mediane Follow-up betrug 10,4 Jahre. Zwischen der ADT und Zometa® wurde keine signifikante Interaktion beobachtet. Signifikante Reduktionen wurden beobachtet wenn die ADT 18 Monate statt 6 Monate durchgeführt wurde: für die krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit (PCSM) HR 0,70; und für die sekundären Endpunkte: Knochenmetastasen HR 0,61; und Fernmetastasen (STP) HR 0,66. Die Ergänzung von 18 Monaten Zometa® beeinflusste das Ergebnis nicht signifikant.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
18 Monate ADT + RT ist eine effektive Option für lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs, aber die Ergänzung mit Zometa® über 18 Monaten ist nicht mit verbesserten Ergebnissen verbunden.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hintergrund:*
In den letzten Jahren wurde die Behandlung von metastasiertem hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs (mHSPC) durch die Ergänzung von Docetaxel (DOC) oder Abiraterone (ABI) zum bisherigen Behandlungsstandard (SOC) der Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT) revolutioniert. Hier haben wir versucht, die Wirksamkeit von Docetaxel und Abiraterone direkt gegenüber einer ADT Monotherapie und indirekt miteinander zu vergleichen.

*Methoden:*
Wir schlossen randomisierte kontrollierte Studien (RCT) ein, die die Wirksamkeit der Behandlungen von Erwachsenen mit neu diagnostiziertem mHSPC untersuchten. Erstlinien Behandlungen mit DOC und ABI wurden berücksichtigt. Die Wirksamkeitsendpunkte sind das Gesamtüberleben (OS) und das therapieversagensfreie Überleben (FFS), wie es in den einzelnen Studien definiert wurde. Wenn vom FFS nicht berichtet wurde, wurde das biochemische progressionsfreie Überleben wegen seiner Spezifität als FFS betrachtet.

*Ergebnisse:*
Insgesamt wurden fünf RCTs eingeschlossen; drei RCTs verglichen DOC + ADT versus alleiniger ADT mit 2.992 Teilnehmern und zwei RCT verglichen ABI + ADT versus alleiniger ADT mit 2.201 Teilnehmern. Die Zugabe von DOC zu ADT zeigte eine signifikante Verbesserung der Gesamtüberlebens (OS) im Vergleich zur ADT-Monotherapie (HR 0,77) ebenso wie die Zugabe von Abiraterone (ABI) zur ADT (HR 0,62). Der p-Wert für die Subgruppeninteraktion betrug <0,05, was auf einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen gepoolten DOC- und ABI-Effekten hinweist, was die Zugabe von ABI gegenüber DOC zu ADT begünstigt. Ähnliche Effekte wurden bei der signifikanten Verbesserung der FFS bei der Zugabe von DOC (HR 0,64) oder ABI (HR 0,30) zu ADT im Vergleich zur ADT-Monotherapie gefunden. Der p-Wert für die Wechselwirkung der Subgruppeninteraktion war wiederum signifikant <0,05, was die Zugabe von ABI gegenüber DOC zu ADT begünstigte.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Die Zugabe von DOC oder ABI zur ADT zeigte eine signifikante Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens und des FFS im Vergleich zur ADT-Monotherapie bei Patienten mit mHSPC. Der indirekte Vergleich der Wirksamkeit deutet auf ein besseres Ergebnis bei Ergänzung mit Abiraterone im Vergleich zu Docetaxel hin. Bei Diskussionen mit Patienten wird empfohlen, die geeignete Behandlung zu wählen, wobei das Profil der unerwünschten Ereignisses berücksichtigt werden sollte. Ein weiterer direkter Vergleich wäre erforderlich, um den Effekt zu bestimmen.


*Eigene Hinweise*
Diese Theorie, dass die frühe Ergänzung mit einem Zweitlinien Hormontherapiemedikament wie Abiraterone as Überleben von PCA Patienten mit Fernmetastasen deutlicher verlängert werden kann, als wenn man ihnen Upfront Docetaxel gibt, ist schon länger in Diskussion. Die bisherigen Daten deuten darauf hin, aber ein direkter Vergleich wurde noch nicht durchgeführt, und es wird ihn wohl auch niemals geben.

Eine weitere Unterstützung dieser Theorie kommt aus einem anderem Abstract vom ASCO 2018, die entsprechende PCA Patienten mit früher Docetaxel Ergänzung in der klinischen Praxis, also außerhalb von Studien dokumentiert hatten. Sie kamen zum Schluss, dass die Wirkung geringer, die Nebenwirkungsraten aber höher sind, als in den entsprechenden Studien:



Real-world experience with docetaxel for castration-sensitive prostate cancer from a population-based analysis.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Die Wirksamkeit von Docetaxel als Ergänzung zur ADT in der allgemeinen Versorgung von Patienten mit mCSPC war im Vergleich zu den Phase-III-Studien mit schlechteren Ergebnissen und hohen Toxizitätsraten verbunden. Die Ansprechraten auf die Erstlinien Behandlung von mCRPC mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid scheinen ähnlich zu denen zuvor [in den Studien] berichteten zu sein.


Leider ist der Kostenfakltor bei früher, und dauerhafter Abiraterone Ergänzung, im Vergleich zu 6 Zyklen Docetaxel zu berücksichtigen und spricht momentan deutlich gegen Abiraterone. Das wird sich wahrscheinlich auch solange nicht ändern, wie Abiraterone im Patentschutz bleibt, was in Europe bis 2022 dauern wird. In den USA könnte Abiraterone vielleicht schon Ende diesen Jahres aus dem Schutz fallen, womit deutlich geringere Kosten durch Generika möglich wären.

Weiterhin ist zu bedenken, dass die Kliniken durch eine Docetaxel Infusion deutlich bessere Erstattungsmöglichkeiten gegenüber einem Abiraterone Rezept haben.

----------


## Weibsbild

> Hallo Andi,
> 
> nach dieser Studie habe ich therapeutisch nicht unbedingt alles richtig gemacht. 
> Meine Einstufung vor knapp 6 Jahren lautete T3b R1 N1(5/21) L1 Pn1 V0  Gleason (4+4)8 bei einem präoperativen PSA-Ausgangswert von 1,8 ng/ml bedeuteten eine sehr schlechte Prognose.
> RPE+IMRT+kontinuierliche ADT in unmittelbarer Abfolge ohne noch lange zu überlegen, haben mich bis heute vor einem Rezidiv verschont. Vielleicht bin ich auch die rühmliche Ausnahme, die aus dem statistischen Rahmen fällt oder es gibt sonstige Mechanismen  in meinem Organismus, die das Tumorgeschehen in Schach halten. Hoffe darauf, dass alles möglichst lange so bleibt wie's ist.
> 
> Roland


Schaumer mal, ob du eine Ausnahme bist. Ich hoffe jedenfalls nicht... denn mein Mann ist exakt den gleichen Weg gegangen bzw. geht ihn.
LG
Christine

----------


## Georg_

Von den Ergebnissen der Studien Latitude und Stampede (ARM G) bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt. Dies sicherlich als einer der wenigen. Man kann meiner Meinung nach nicht ADT mit ADT+Abiraterone vergleichen. Man müsste ADT und anschließend Abiraterone mit ADT+Abiraterone gleichzeitig vergleichen. 

Nach ca. drei Jahren wird der Patient sowohl gegen Hormontherapie als auch Abiraterone resistent sein, beides wirkt nicht mehr. Wäre die Gesamt-Wirkungsdauer nicht gleich oder länger, wenn man erst Hormontherapie, und wenn diese nicht mehr wirkt, Abiraterone einsetzt? So schreibt z.B. auch dieses Review: "the potential of changing the hormonal milieu of CRPC such that it may  become resistant to other therapies upon progression are all valid  concerns". Vereinfacht übersetzt: was tun wenn die Kombination aus Hormontherapie und Abiraterone nicht mehr wirkt und der Patient kastrationsresistent ist? Dann bleibt nur die Drittlinientherapie Docetaxel und Cabitaxel, als leitliniengerechte Behandlung. 

Auch nach der Kombination ADT plus Chemo hat sich gezeigt, dass die Patienten resistent gegen Chemo geworden waren.

Man denkt meist, wie erreiche ich im Moment die größte Wirkung, ohne sich über die weitere Therapie im Verlauf der Jahre Gedanken zu machen.

Ich halte mehr von der Kombination von Hormontherapie mit lokalen Therapien, wie z.B. hier von Howard Scher dargestellt.

Georg

----------


## rolando

> Schaumer mal, ob du eine Ausnahme bist. Ich hoffe jedenfalls nicht... denn mein Mann ist exakt den gleichen Weg gegangen bzw. geht ihn.


Hallo Christine, dein Beitrag klingt für mich etwas missverständlich.
Ich hoffe schon, die Ausnahme in Bezug auf Andi's angesprochene Untersuchung zu bleiben, sonst hätte ich ja nach den Ergebnissen dieser Veröffentlichung mit meiner gewählten Therapiestrategie tatsächlich keine guten Aussichten. Dass ich hoffentlich nicht der Einzige bin, dessen Krankheitsverlauf sich mit der eingeschlagenen Therapie nicht an die Ergebnisse des ASCO-Abstracts hält, wünsche ich natürlich jedem ähnlich Betroffenen.

Zwischen der Erkrankung deines Mannes und meinem Fall gibt es allerdings mehrere Unterschiede, die einem "exakt gleich" entgegenstehen.

Zum einen der präoperative PSA-Wert (1,8 ng/ml bei mir vs. 9,8 ng/ml bei deinem Mann), zum anderen der postoperative PSA-Verlauf (mit <0,01ng/ml unter der Nachweisgrenze bei mir vs. persistierendem PSA zwischen 1,10 - 0,24 ng/ml bei deinem Mann) und weiterhin nach erfolgter RPE (bei mir offene RPE vs. DaVinci bei deinem Mann) andere Zeiträume bis zum Beginn der sich anschließenden Therapieschritte ADT und RT.

Die Aussagen der von Andi vorgestellten Untersuchungen beziehen sich auf hochgradige Prostatakarzinome (Gleason 8-10) *bei gleichzeitig niedrigen PSA-Spiegeln (<2,5 ng/ml)* - zu dieser Gruppierung zählt dein Mann mit einem präoperativen PSA von 9,8 ng/ml glücklicherweise nicht. Insofern dürfte seine statistisch ermittelte Prognose zur Prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität (PCSM) beim eingeschlagenen Therapieweg besser aussehen, als bei den "Low-PSAlern".

Roland

----------


## Weibsbild

> Hallo Christine, dein Beitrag klingt für mich etwas missverständlich.


Enschuldige, da war ich wohl ein wenig unkonzentriert unterwegs. Hab mich nur auf den einen Satz deines Beitrages bezogen. Mit exakt meinte ich nur den Behandlungs-Weg... von mir wohl zu grob gesehen. Ich wünsche dir, dass du die Ausnahme bist und bleibst... <--- damit meine ich, dass du dich die nächsten Jahrzehnte weiterhin über einen PSA freuen kannst, der unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt. :-)

LG
Christine

----------


## LowRoad

*Christine,*
nicht nur ist die Ausgangssituation bei Roland eine andere, sondern er hat auch therapeutisch mehr zu bieten. Ob ihn das gerettet hat? Wer weiß. Zumindest wird diese Studie nicht durch einen Einzelfall aus den Angeln gehoben, auch wenn man sich das zur Beruhigung persönlich noch so sehr wünschen würde.

Meine Intention bei der Präsentation dieses Abstracts war, darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine einfache PSA Therapieüberwachung bei derartigen Patienten nicht ausreichend sein wird. Es ist zwar recht selten, aber es gibt Männer, die mit überbordender Metastasierung und einem PSA Wert von 0.9ng/ml versterben. Bis das symptomatisch wird wähnten sie sich in Sicherheit, ein fataler Fehler.


*Georg,*



> Man müsste ADT und anschließend Abiraterone mit ADT+Abiraterone gleichzeitig vergleichen


genauso liefen diese Studien: ADT+Abi (neues Konzept) vs. ADT mit nachgelagerter 2nd-line ADT (standard-of-Care). Die Ergebnisse sind so wie beschrieben und verwundern auch nicht, wissen wir doch, dass auf den AR gerichtete Kombinationstherapien bei metastasierten Patienten immer schon vorteilhaft waren. Das umso mehr, je wirksamer die einzelnen eingesetzten Medikamente sind.

Nachdem vor 20 Jahren versucht wurde eine rein medikamentöse Tumortherapie als gleichwertigen Ersatz gegen Operation oder Bestrahlung zu etablieren, haben die Urologen starke Vorbehalte gegenüber irgendwelchen Kombinationstherapien. So langsam löst sich das aber, und das ist gut so. Ich spekuliere mal, dass in 10 Jahren niemand mehr ohne ein Rezept für Abiraterone in der Primärtherapie eines fernmetastasierten PCAs mehr aus der Praxis gehen wird.

Natürlich wird es auch Patienten geben, die mit einer Chemotherapieergänzung besser fahren, als mit Abiraterone. Das sind wahrscheinlich genau die, die bei hohen Gleason- und niedrigen PSA Werten eine deutliche Metastasierung zeigen.

----------


## Weibsbild

> *Christine,*
> nicht nur ist die Ausgangssituation bei Roland eine andere, sondern er hat auch therapeutisch mehr zu bieten.


Da stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch... was genau hat er "therapeutisch mehr zu bieten". Dem Profil entnehme ich die gleichen Schritte... oder übersehe ich da was?

LG
Christine

----------


## rolando

> nicht nur ist die Ausgangssituation bei Roland eine andere, sondern er hat auch therapeutisch mehr zu bieten. Ob ihn das gerettet hat? Wer weiß. Zumindest wird diese Studie nicht durch einen Einzelfall aus den Angeln gehoben, auch wenn man sich das zur Beruhigung persönlich noch so sehr wünschen würde.
> 
> Meine Intention bei der Präsentation dieses Abstracts war, darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine einfache PSA Therapieüberwachung bei derartigen Patienten nicht ausreichend sein wird. Es ist zwar recht selten, aber es gibt Männer, die mit überbordender Metastasierung und einem PSA Wert von 0.9ng/ml versterben. Bis das symptomatisch wird wähnten sie sich in Sicherheit, ein fataler Fehler.


 Hallo Andi,
du hast natürlich völlig recht mit deiner Argumentation und ich finde deine Beiträge zum ASCO Meeting 2018 sehr interessant, hilf- und aufschlussreich.

Damals habe ich dennoch nicht gänzlich unüberlegt gehandelt.
Bei meiner eigenen Ausgangssituation hatte ich postoperativ nach dem ersten Histologie-Bericht eine pathologische Nachuntersuchung erwirkt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war mein Kenntnisstand bzgl. PCa noch ziemlich limitiert. Dennoch hatte ich auf die Schnelle durch Recherche im Internet erfasst, dass meine Konstellation mit Niedrig-PSA <---> High Grade prognostisch schlecht beurteilt wurde und häufig nicht auf die üblichen therapeutischen Maßnahmen ansprach. Ärztlicherseits hätte sich darüber wohl niemand Gedanken gemacht. Die Initiative zur pathologischen Nachbetrachtung ging allein von meiner Person aus. 
Im histologischen Nachbefund wurde auf mein Drängen hin nach verschiedenen Zell-Entitäten unterschieden und der neuroendokrine Status sowie die Androgenrezeptor-Expression ermittelt. Ergebnis: sowohl Zellen azinären Ursprungs als auch duktale Komponenten vorhanden; keine neuroendokrine Differenzierung nachweisbar; der Androgenrezeptor wird von ca. 50% der azinären und ca. 80% der duktalen Karzinomkomponente exprimiert. 

Erst nach dieser pathologischen Einstufung standen für mich die weiteren Therapieschritte fest. Bei einer neuroedokrinen Entartung und einer Überexpression des AR hätte ich mir sicherlich Gedanken über einen anderen Behandlungsweg machen müssen.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andi,

die Latitude Studie schreibt: 
Patients were randomly assigned in a 1:1 ratio to receive  androgen-deprivation therapy and abiraterone acetate (1000 mg daily,  given once daily as four 250-mg tablets) and prednisone (5 mg daily)  (the abiraterone group) or androgen-deprivation therapy and placebos  (the placebo group).

Dass die ADT+Placebo-Gruppe später noch Abiraterone erhielt, wird nicht berichtet. Es wurde im Mittel auch nur der Zeitraum von 30,4 Monaten betrachtet, da ist wahrscheinlich noch keine Resistenz eingetreten was Abiraterone erforderlich machen würde.

Bei Stampede wird von einer "ADT-alone" Gruppe als Kontrollarm gesprochen, die teilweise auch Bestrahlung erhielt.

Ich muss allerdings zustimmen, wenn Patienten so schwer betroffen sind, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass sie innerhalb von 30 Monaten nach der Diagnose sterben, so halte auch ich die Kombinationstherapie ADT+Abiraterone für angezeigt.

Teilweise wird jetzt aber auch Patienten mit niedrigerem Risiko die Kombinationstherapie empfohlen, also z.B. keine Knochenmetastasen. Da würde ich wie bisher die Medikamente nacheinander einsetzen.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass Patienten, nachdem sie das Studienprotokoll durchlaufen haben, wieder nach dem Standard-of-Care behandelt werden. Die Rekrutierung bei LATITUDE lief von 2013 bis 2016, Abiraterone (Zytiga®) wurde 2013 zugelassen. Man darf also davon ausgehen, dass die Placebogruppe dann mit Verzögerung mit Abiraterone behandelt wurde. Weiterhin darf man sicher auch vermuten, dass andere, eventuell experimentelle Verfahren an ihnen erprobt wurden. Aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen werden aber auch nicht alle in einer Abiraterone Therapie enden. Ob und welches Verzerrungspotential sich daraus ergibt darf strittig bleiben.




> Teilweise wird jetzt aber auch Patienten mit niedrigerem Risiko die Kombinationstherapie empfohlen, also z.B. keine Knochenmetastasen. Da würde ich wie bisher die Medikamente nacheinander einsetzen.


Das ist eine Wahrnehmung, die ich auch schon gemacht habe. Im Überschwang des Moments wird auch meiner Meinung nach aktuell etwas zu freizügig mit Docetaxel in frühen Stadien umgegangen. Die aktualisierten *Chaarted Daten* haben aber klar gezeigt, dass kein Überlebensvorteil damit verbunden ist, wenn man es bei nur geringer Metastasierung einsetzt:

The median OS for patients with *high-volume disease* (_n_ = 513) was 

51.2 months for those receiving combination chemohormonal therapy
34.4 months for those receiving ADT alone
With an HR of 0.63
 
 
For patients with *low-volume disease* (_n_ = 277) 

No OS benefit was observed
The HR was 1.04

----------


## rolando

> Da stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch... was genau hat er "therapeutisch mehr zu bieten". Dem Profil entnehme ich die gleichen Schritte... oder übersehe ich da was?


Aus meiner Sicht gibt es drei Unterschiede:
 1. ADT mit dem GnRH-Antagonisten Degarelix (Firmagon) und damit eine schnelle sowie sehr tiefe Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels ohne sogenannte Micro-Surges (kleine Ausschläge des Testosteronspiegels nach oben bei erneuter Injektion mit GnRH-Analoga); 2. sehr schnelle Abfolge der Therapieschritte; 3. zusätzliche Dauertherapie mit Prednisolon (Decortin H 5mg) wg. anderer Erkrankung. Letzteres ist nicht in meinem Profil hinterlegt.

Roland

----------


## LowRoad

*Roland,*
hast Du nicht auch eine adjuvante RT hinter Dir? Das dürfte schon viel zu Deinem jetzigen Zustand beigetragen haben. Ganz viel Glück weiterhin! Mir war das Glück auch 9 Jahre ein zuverlässiger Begleiter, aber so langsam scheint es sich zu verabschieden, nun denn.

----------


## rolando

> *Roland,*
> hast Du nicht auch eine adjuvante RT hinter Dir? Das dürfte schon viel zu Deinem jetzigen Zustand beigetragen haben.


Genau Andi, du hast wieder recht - den Unterschied Salvage-RT <---> Adjuvant-RT hatte ich gerade nicht auf dem Schirm.

Danke dir für die Wünsche! 
Ich hoffe, dass sich deine Befürchtungen hinsichtlich des eigenen "Glücks-Status" nicht bewahrheiten und bin davon überzeugt, dass du auch weiterhin Mittel und Wege finden wirst deine Erkrankung in Schach zu halten. Dir alles Gute.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Die Latitude Studie ist offenbar so abgelaufen: ab Studienbeginn rekrutierte man die Patienten, die einen kamen in die Kontrollgruppe, die anderen erhielten die Kombinationstherapie. Beide wurden im Schnitt über 30,4 Monate beobachtet. Ich denke nach diesen 30,4 Monaten erhielten die Patienten bei Bedarf Abiraterone, aber für die Studie sind die Therapien und die Ergebnisse dann nicht mehr relevant.

Bei Stampede war der Kontrollarm offenbar gemischt und nicht nur ADT, wie ich annahm. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe schreibt James: 

They also ask whether survival gains observed in the STAMPEDE and LATITUDE trials were boosted by inadequate access to abiraterone and enzalutamide on relapse. STAMPEDE was an open-label trial in which treatments in patients with disease that had relapsed were determined by the responsible clinician. During the trial, abiraterone and enzalutamide were widely available, as were docetaxel, cabazitaxel, and radium-223. These life-prolonging agents have similar effects on survival among patients with relapsed prostate cancer; there is no agreed-upon single standard of care. Among the patients in the control group (i.e., patients who received androgen-deprivation therapy alone) in the STAMPEDE trial who died of prostate cancer, 74% explicitly reported that they had received one or more of these five therapies.

Die Patienten im Kontrollarm der Stampede Studie werden fortlaufend rekrutiert und es befinden sich zu Beginn eines neuen Therapiearms im Kontroll-Arm offenbar Patienten, die viel früher diagnostiziert wurden als die neu diagnostizierten im Abiraterone Arm. Nur so kann ich mir die angegebene Zahl der ergänzenden Therapien bei den verstorbenen Patienten erklären. Das weist auf einen Bias hin.

Auch die GETUG Studie hatte überwiegend Patienten mit geringerem Risiko als die Chaarted Studie und konnte keinen Vorteil für eine frühe Chemo zeigen. Die allgemeine Begeisterung für die Kombination von ADT+Abiraterone oder Chemo führt auch zu einer Empfehlung in der Rezidiv Situation. Das sehe ich kritisch, meist ist ein Rezidiv erstmal ohne mehrere, sichtbare Knochenmetastasen.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe weiter über Stampede gelesen. Sobald ein neuer Arm hinzugefügt wird werden damit auch nur jene Patienten im Kontroll-Arm verglichen, die ab diesem Zeitpunkt in den Kontroll-Arm aufgenommen werden. Meine im letzten Beitrag geäußerte Vermutung war also nicht richtig.

Die untersuchten Patienten hatten vor der Therapie im Durchschnitt einen PSA Wert von 50 ng/ml.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Hintergrund:*
Zwei früher durchgeführte Phase II Studien mit 38 Patientene legten nahe, das Pembrolizumab (Pembro) auch bei Prostatakrebs (PC) wirksam sein könnte.

*Methoden:*
54 Männer mit rezidivierendem oder fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs wurden mit 1 bis 9 Zyklen Pembro 200mg alle 3 Wochen mit oder ohne begleitender SBRT in einer privaten, auf die Behandlung von PCA spezialisierten medizinisch- onkologischen Klinik behandelt. Die Daten wurden retrospektiv auf Wirksamkeit und Toxizität überprüft. Definitionen: 

Therapie Ansprechen (R) => 50% PSA-Abfall;Progression der Krankheit (PD) => 50% PSA-Anstieg.Stabile Krankheit (SD) = keine/kaum Reaktion oder Progression. 
*
Ergebnisse:*
43 Männer beendeten 3 Zyklen Pembro und waren hinsichtlich der Toxizität auswertbar. Toxizität war vergleichbar mit Berichten beit anderen Krebsarten, mit 30,2% (13/43) Grad 2 oder höherer Toxizität. 31 Männer absolvierten 4 Zyklen von Pembro und waren für eine Wirksamkeitsanalyse auswertbar. Für diese 31 war der Median Gleason-Score 4 + 4 = 8. Behandlung vor Pembro war Enzalutamid (26), Abirateron (18) und Sipuleucel-t (23) und Docetaxel (20). Alle außer 4 Männern waren kastrationsresistent (CRPC). 10 Männer bekamen eine auf Metastassen gerichtete SBRT kurz vor oder während Pembro. 
17/31 (55%) waren Responder mit 19% Therapieabsprecher und 35% Stabilisierung der Krankheit. Die Charakteristika der zwei Untergruppen R (6/31) + SD (11/31) gegenüber PD (14/31) sind in der Tabelle dargestellt.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Eine Stabilisierung oder ein Therapieansprechen trat bei etwas mehr als der Hälfte der Männer auf, die mit 4 oder mehr Zyklen Pembro behandelt wurden. Diese positiven Reaktionen waren häufiger bei Männern mit niedrigerem PSA Werten, weniger Knochenmetastasen, weniger Mutationen, weniger früherer Chemotherapien zu sehen,  und es gab einen Trend zu einem größeren Nutzen bei kastrationssensitiven Stadien


*
Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Diese von Mark Scholz und Kollegen durchgeführte Studie zeigt ganz gut, was man mit den aktuellen Immun Checkpoint Blockern beim PCA ausrichten kann. Es gang ein Therapieansprechen (≥50% PSA Abfall) bei etwa 19% der Patienten, die eherwenige Knochenmetastasen hatte, kastrationssensitiv waren und parallel eine auf die Knochenmetastasen gerichtete SBRT durchführten. Das ist soweit nicht aufregend, aber auch nicht belanglos.

Was mich noch mehr interessieren würde wäre, ob ein verstärktes therapieansprechen bei  Kombination mit einer Immuntherapie zu erreichen wäre. Dazu laufen Studien, wozu diese von Scholz durchgeführte Analyse gute Basiswerte liefern könnte.

----------


## LowRoad

_Local ablative radiotherapy: A means to revert low volume castration-resistant prostate cancer into a hormone-sensitive status?_

*Hintergrund:*
(Stereotaktische) Ablative Strahlentherapie (aRT) bei Patienten mit oligometastatischem Prostatakrebs ist sicher, erreicht hohe lokale Kontrollraten und sein klinischer Nutzen wird derzeit in klinischen Studien untersucht. Die Auswahl der Patienten, die am meisten von aRT profitieren, bleibt jedoch unklar. Darüber hinaus ist die hochspezifische und sensitive multimodale funktionelle 68Ga-PSMA-PET-CT/MRT Bildgebungsmodalität weit verbreitet. Daher haben wir retrospektiv die Wirksamkeit einer PSMA-PET-basierten lokalen aRT bei Patienten mit oligometastatisch kastrationsresistentem [oligoresistentem] Prostatakrebs (CRPC) untersucht.

*Methoden:*
Fünfzehn Patienten mit metachronem [zu verschiedenen Zeiten auftretenden] oligometastatischem CRPC, diagnostiziert durch eine PSMA-PET Bildgebung, wurden mit lokaler aRT behandelt. Neun Patienten wurden mit einem konventionell fraktionierten Regime (25*2Gy) und sechs mit stereotaktischer hypofraktionierter RT (3*10Gy) behandelt, während der Androgenentzug fortgesetzt wurde. Die Zeit bis zur PSA-Progression (PSA-Nadir + 2ng/ml), wurde mit der Kaplan-Meier-Methode geschätzt und mit einer individuell geschätzten Zeit auf PSA-NADIR+2ng/ml gemäß der individuell berechneten Prä-RT-PSA-Verdoppelung verglichen.

*Ergebnisse:*
Beim PSMA-PET-Staging lag der mediane PSA bei 3,4ng/m und die mittlere PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSA-DT) betrug 3,2 Monate. 

Elf Patienten (73%) hatten eine mittlere Abnahme des PSA-Wertes von 80% gegenüber dem Ausgangswert.
Bei vier Patienten wurde keine PSA-Reaktion nach aRT beobachtet. 
 
Die mittlere Zeit bis zum PSA-Nadir betrug 10,7 Monate. Die mittlere Zeit bis zum PSA Progress war 15,6 Monate im Vergleich zu 3,3 Monaten wenn man die PSA-DT ohne lokale aRT extrapoliert hätte.
*
Schlussfolgerungen:*
Eine relevante Untergruppe von Patienten mit 68Ga-PSMA-PET-nachgewiesenem oligometastatischem CRPC mit geringem Volumen hatte eine signifikante PSA-Antwort mit aRT. Sie wurden wieder in ein früheres Stadium ihrer Krankheit zurückversetzt. Eine prospektive klinische Studie zu dieser klinisch hoch relevanten Frage ist in Vorbereitung.



*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Wie schon in dem Studienbericht aus Dresden geschildert, ist die Behandlung von oligometastatischen Stadien heute durchaus ein gängiger Weg. Viele hier berichten positiv davon, mit der Intention eine notwendige ADT hinauszuzögern, wenn Heilung nicht mehr erreichbar ist.

Irgendwann landet man dann aber doch in der ADT, die auch nicht ewig funktioniert und man das kastrationsresistente Stadium erreicht hat. Es wurde schon immer spekuliert, dass sich dieses Stadium nicht systemisch im Körper bildet, sondern einzelne Metastasen, bedingt durch ihre genetischen Eigenschaften, dieses Stadium früher erreichen als andere. Schaltet man diese _'vorauseilenden'_ Metastasen aus, könnte man eventuell die Wirksamkeit der ADT zumindest übergangsweise wieder herstellen. Dies scheint entsprechend der Daten bei knapp ¾ der Patienten zu funktionieren. Ihre Krankheit lässt sich damit etwa um 12 Monate aufhalten.

Ob das auch mit einer verlängerten Überlebenszeit verbunden ist, ist aber damit noch nicht gesagt, wenn auch naheliegend.

Praktisch ist es dann natürlich, wenn man nicht schon soviel Strahlentherapie in frühen Stadien durchgeführt hat, dass erneute Bestrahlung wegen der maximal zulässigen Dosis auf gesundes Gewebe, unmöglich ist. Eine ausgewogene realistische Sichtweise von Männern mit oligometastatischer Erkrankung schon mit Blick auf das spätere oligoresistente Stadium wäre dabei erforderlich  nicht immer so einfach.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

das mit der ablativen Strahlentherapie hat auch mich recherchieren lassen:

https://www.degro.org/lungenkrebs-st...zur-operation/

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/16...orm-verbessert

http://archiv.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/v...diss14_076.pdf

Professor Lohr hat übrigens damals den Bestrahlungsplan für meine IGRT bei Professor Wenz erstellt und hat das auch mehrfach nachkontrolliert.

Und die Entwicklung geht sicher weiter!

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Heute ein kleiner indirekter Vergleich der zwei hauptsächlich angebotenen PSMA Radioliganden Therapien. Dabei wird das auf Lu-177 basierende Verfahren schon recht lange angeboten. Eine kleine Studie aus München beschreibt das Vorgehen und die Ergebnisse:


*Methoden:*
Alle Patienten wurden im Rahmen eines von der Ethikkommission genehmigten Protokolls behandelt. Die Zulassungskriterien für die 177Lu-PSMA-Therapie umfassten eine vorangegangene Behandlung mit Abirateron(Zytiga®) oder Enzalutamid(Xtandi®), eine vorherige Taxan-basierte Chemotherapie oder eine Untauglichkeit für Taxane sowie eine positive 68Ga-PSMA-Tracer-Aufnahme von Metastasen in einem früheren PSMA-PET-Scan. Die intravenöse Behandlung mit 177Lu-PSMA wurde alle 6-8 Wochen mit einer Aktivität von 7,4GBq mit bis zu 6 Zyklen bei Patienten ohne klinische oder radiologische Progression gegeben. Wir berichten über einen Rückgang des prostataspezifischen Antigens (PSA), das PSA-progressionsfreies Überleben (PSA-PFS), das klinisch progressionsfreie Überleben (cPFS) und das Gesamtüberleben (OS) sowie die Toxizitäten.

*Ergebnisse:*
Das mittlere Alter betrug 72 Jahre (Bereich 46-85) und der mediane PSA-Wert lag bei 164ng/ml. Knochen-, Lymphknoten- und viszerale Metastasen waren bei 94%, 85% bzw. 33% der Patienten vorhanden. Die mediane Anzahl der vorherigen Behandlungsschemata für mCRPC war 3 und 84% der Patienten wurden mit Chemotherapie vorbehandelt. Zum Zeitpunkt der Auswertung wurden 286 Zyklen mit 177Lu-PSMA angewendet (Im Mittel 2 Zyklen pro Patient), während die Behandlung bei 27% der Patienten noch nicht abgeschlossen war. Insgesamt wurden 4 und 6 Zyklen bei 33 bzw. 15 Patienten angewendet. Der PSA-Abfall ≥30%, ≥50% und ≥90% wurde bei 40%, 32% bzw. 9% der Patienten erreicht. Das mediane PSA-PFS betrug 3,4 Monate, das mediane cPFS 4,1 Monate und das mediane OS 12,2 Monate (95% CI 8,8-15,7). Die behandlungsbedingten hämatologischen Toxizitätsgrade 3/4 waren Anämie bei 7%, Thrombozytopenie bei 5% und Neutropenie bei 4% der Patienten. Grad 3/4-nicht-hämatologische Toxizitäten wurden nicht beobachtet. Die hauptsächlichen nicht-hämatologischen Toxizitäten der Garde 1/2 waren Mundtrockenheit bei 18%, Müdigkeit bei 16% und Appetitlosigkeit bei 9% der Patienten.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Radioligand-Therapie mit 177Lu-PSMA scheint sicher und aktiv in späten Stadium des mCRPC.


Dann im indirektem Vergleich die Daten aus Heidelberg mit allerdings nur 11 Patienten:


*Hintergrund:*
Das Prostata-spezifisches Membran-Antigen (PSMA) ist ein ideales Ziel für die Radioligandentherapie (RLT) bei Patienten (pts) mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC). Das Alpha-emittierende Radioisotop Actinium-225 (Ac-225) könnte aufgrund der höheren Rate von Doppelstrang-DNA-Brüchen in Prostatakrebszellen wirksamer sein als das beta-emittierende Lutetium-177, mit weniger Gewebepenetration und minimalen Bystander-Effekten in PSMA-negativen Zellen. Über die klinische Wirksamkeit und Nebenwirkungen von PSMA-Ac-225 RLT in mCRPC-Patienten sind nur begrenzte Daten verfügbar. Hier beschreiben wir unsere bisherigen klinischen Erfahrungen damit.

*Methoden:*
Zwischen Februar 2016 und Oktober 2017 wurden 11 Personen in Heidelberg, Deutschland, einer PSMA-Ac-225 RLT unterzogen. Das Ansprechen des Prostataspezifische Antigen Wertes (PSA) wurden alle zwei Wochen gemessen. Die Patienten wurden zuvor durch eine PSMA PET/CT vor und nach der RLT untersucht. Bei den teilnehmenden Patienten wurden Gewebe und Blut für translationale Biomarker-Studien gesammelt, einschließlich gezielter Next Generation Sequenzierung bzw. vollständiger Genomsequenzierung, um Biomarker und Mechanismen der RLT-Resistenz zu entdecken. Zusätzlich erhielten die Patienten strukturierte Fragebögen über Lebensqualität und Xerostomie (Mundtrockenheit).

*Ergebnisse:*
Alle Patienten wurden erheblich vorbehandelt, im Mittel mit vier Therapien vor der PSMA-Ac-225 RLT. Den Patienten wurde im Mittel 3 RLT-Zyklen mit etwa 8 MBq (6-10 MBq) injiziert. Fünf Patienten (45%) waren zum Zeitpunkt der Analyse verstorben. Das mediane Gesamtüberleben seit Beginn der RLT betrug 12,6 Monate. Der mediane Baseline-PSA Wert betrug 878ng/ml. Acht von elf Patienten zeigten ein PSA-Ansprechen>50%, im Mittel 87%. Nach PCWG3-Kriterien waren 6 Patienten auswertbar, wobei 5 von 6 ein PSA Ansprechen zeigten, und ein Patient mit stabiler Krankheit nach RLT. Es trat keine hämatologische Toxizität vom Grad 3-4 auf. Grad 2-3 Xerostomie wurde von allen Patienten erwähnt. Patienten mit neuroendokrinen Prostatakrebs-Merkmalen (NEPC) zeigten eine geringere Reaktion auf die RLT, wobei während der RLT Blut-basierte NEPC-Biomarker zunahmen.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
PSMA-Ac-225 RLT führte zu bemerkenswerten klinischen, biochemischen und radiologischen Reaktionen bei Patienten mit terminalem mCRPC und kann als vielversprechende Therapie für mCRPC-Patienten angesehen werden.


*Eigenen Anmerkungen*
Stellt man die beiden Studien nebeneinander, falle Gemeinsamkeiten, aber auch Differenzen auf.

Der Basis PSA Wert lag mit Lu177 bei 164ng/ml und bei 878ng/ml wenn Ac-225 eingesetzt wurde.Die Vorbehandlung war etwa vergleichbarDie PSA Ansprechrate war bei Ac-225 deutlich höher mit 72% mit ≥50% PSA↓  vs. 32% bei Lu-177 bei allerdings etwa mehr Zyklen bei Ac-225.Die Grad 3/4 Toxizität war vergleichbar, ebenso wie das Gesamtüberleben: 12.6 Monate vs. 12.2 Monate (Lu-177 vs. Ac-225), trotz deutlich besserem Therapieansprechen!

Für mich ist das alles ein schöner Baustein bei der Therapie des Prostatakrebses, aber offensichtlich noch nicht die Lösung.

----------


## Hvielemi

Erst mal noch ein Beitrag zu SaRT:

Das a für "Ablativ" (abtragend) trifft für jede onkologische Stralentherapie zu, 
selbst für die alte Box aus zwei rechteckigen Feldern mit der Kobaltbombe,
die uns Spätgeborenen glücklicherweise erspart bleibt.

Das S für "stereotaktisch" ist entscheidend: koordinatenbasiert.
Der Patient wird also nicht nur mittels aufgemalter Kreuze und Laser-
Fadenkreuz so gut wie eben möglich gelagert und mit dümmlichen
Anweisungen versorgt, wie die Blase gut voll und den Darm leer zu halten.
Sondern der Tumor (z.B. die Prostata), wird laufend per Bildgebung
überwacht und per Bewegung der Liege immer wieder ins exakte
Koordinaten-Null des Bestrahlungsplanes bewegt, egal, wie voll die
Blase sei. Dabei orientiert sich das System mit Röntgenbildern je 
nach Ziel an Knochenstrukturen  oder an implantierten Goldmarkern. 

Weitere Möglichkeit fortgeschrittener SBRT:
Bewegt sich das Ziel zufolge Puls oder Atems, wartet das System, bis 
das Ziel wiedermal im Koordinaten-Null vorbeikommt. Dann schiesst es 
ein Beamlet (Strählchen) und wartet dann die nächste Gelegenheit ab.

Zweck der aufwändigen Übungen ist es stets, den von älteren Radioonkologen 
so gerne 'verkauften' toxischen Sicherheitsrand wegzumachen.
Damit werden Nebenwirkungen reduziert (z.B. Darmtoxizität) oder
Therapien überhaupt erst ermöglicht (Lungenherde).

Mehr hier am Zentrum für SBRT, SCRT, SaRT des Inselspitals:
http://www.radioonkologie.insel.ch/d...nsbestrahlung/
Dieselben Prinzipien wurden am nahen PSI auch für den Protonenstrahl adaptiert.

Konrad



Etwas anschaulicher, mit mir auf der Liege:



Rechts oben im Bild eine der beiden Röntgen-Röhren.
Die zugehörigen Röntgenplatten sind beidseits der Liege im 
Boden eingelassen. Goldpantöffelchen steht grad drauf.
Über die gekreuzten Röntgenbilder wird die Roboterliege 
ständig so bewegt, dass der Tumor im Koordinaten-Null 
des Bestrahlungsroboters gehalten wird, selbst wenn der
Patient unruhig liegt.
Der Bestrahlungsroboter im Hintergrund selbst arbeitet 
tumb den Bestrahlungsplan ab, ohne die Patientenbewegung 
zu kennen. Die kompensiert ja der Liegeroboter. 

Das ganze System inkl. Steuerung heisst CyberKnife. 
Es kann SaRT, also SBRT und auch SCRT an Kopf und Hirn.

----------


## Harald_1933

> und mit dümmlichenAnweisungen versorgt, wie die Blase gut voll und den Darm leer zu halten.


Lieber Konrad,

jetzt ist es wieder an der Zeit, den Ball mal flach zu halten.

Die als dümmlich bezeichneten Anweisungen kamen vom begnadeten Strahlentherapeuten Professor Wenz, der international als Experte geschätzt wird.

Auszug aus meiner PKH unter www.myprostate.eu:

Vom 26.3.2007 bis 18.5.2007 IGTR gesteuerte IMRT-Bestrahlung im Klinikum Mannheim bei Prof. Wenz mit 44 Gray auf Prostata, Samenblasen und die pelvinen Lymphknotenstationen. Anschließend wurde mittels integrierter Boosttechnik die Prostata und die Samenblasen bis zu einer Gesamtdosis von 74.29 Gy - entspricht biologisch 78 Gy - aufgesättigt.

Die radiotherapeutische Behandlung erfolgte durchgehend in IMRT-Technik über 9 Einstrahlrichtungen unter täglicher Lokalisation des Zielvolumens mittels stereotaktischem Ultraschall oder Linearbeschleuniger-assoziiertem cone-Beam-System.




> Zweck der aufwändigen Übungen ist es stets, den von älteren Radioonkologen so gerne 'verkauften' toxischen Sicherheitsrand wegzumachen.


Ab welchem Alter gilt man in der Schweiz als älterer Radionkologe?

Lass es gut sein. Dir wünsche ich weiterhin Erfolg, egal mit was für einer Teletherapie.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber LowRoad,
deine Übersetzungen samt eigenen Bemerkungen sind von hohem Wert,
nicht nur theoretisch, sondern immer wieder für den Krebsalltag.
Danke!


Und dann ein paar Bemerkungen zu den PSMA-RLT mit beta- und alpa-Strahlern:

Ich hab ja beides bekommen im Verlaufe der letzten anderthalb Jahre
und dabei die folgenden Beobachtungen gemacht betreffend der Wirkung.
(Siehe auch Daten, Grafik und Bericht auf myprostate.eu, Anhänge [1], [2])

beta-Strahler, also Yttrium90 und das übliche Lutetium90,  wirken umso besser,
je höher das PSA bzw. je grösser die Metastasen sind.
Grund: Die Betastrahler reichen über einige Millimeter, womit wenig Energie
per Strecke abgebaut wird. Sind die Metastasen klein, strahlt viel Energie über
das Zielvolumen hinaus und geht verloren oder richtet gar Nebenwirkungen
in benachbarten Organen an.  Die rund 11mm Reichweite von Y177 reichten
aus, mir erhebliche Darmprobleme zu verursachen. Lu90 strahlt nur etwa 
2mm weit und ist somit deutlich schonender für benachbarte Organe.

So hab ich mit Y90 bei einem PSA von 30ng/ml einen Nadir von 2.1 erreicht,
entsprechend etwa 7% des Ausgangswertes.
Mit Lu90 ging es von 5.5 runter auf 1.3, also nur grad ein Viertel. Hätte ich
länger zugewartet, bis etwa 50ng/ml erreicht worden wären, wäre das PSA
deutlich mehr gesunken. Das nächste mal bei 53ng/ml hatte ich mich aber
 überschwätzen lassen, bereits nach zwei Monaten die nächste Therapie folgen 
zu lassen. Da war das PSA bei 2.4, entsprechend 4.5%. Von da sank in der Folge 
das PSA trotz neuer Dröhnung nur noch auf 0.49, also grad mal ein Fünftel. 
Diese letzte Lu177-Therapie war für wohl die Katz; Dies bei voller Dröhnung
auf Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen.

Mit Actinium225 spielt die Höhe des PSA bzw. der Ø der Metastasen wohl nur 
eine geringe Rolle: Die Strahlung reicht im Gewebe nur wenige μm weit, 
geht also auch in einer Micrometastase nicht nach aussen verloren.
So habe ich bei einem PSA von nur 4.8 einen Nadir von 0.5 erreicht, also
einen Zehntel des Ausgangswertes. Dies ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen im
Bereich der Metastasen. Grund für die frühe Therapie: Actinium225 gibt es
nur alle zwei Monate, und so lange konnte ich nicht warten.


Was anderes sind die Nebenwirkungen auf Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen, 
Nasenschleimhäuten etc. Leider wird auch hier PSMA gebunden (Mein Rat:
Man warte einen höheren PSA-Wert ab und lasse sich die PSMA-Lu90-RLT
verabreichen. Damit erreicht man wohl die gleiche prozentuale und zeitliche
Wirkung wie mit Ac225. 
Auch hier gilt: Je kürzer die Strahlenweite im Gewebe, desto mehr
Wirkung. Xerostomie (Mundtrockenheit) und ausgetrocknete Tränendrüsen
sind mit Ac225 deutlich heftiger, als mit Lu90 oder Y90. 

Dies ist der Grund, warum PSMA-Ac225 in Heidelberg nur weit fortge-
schrittene Patienten verabreicht wird. Sonst verwendet man wie überall
das 'mildere' Lu177. (Y90 halte ich aufgrund der hohen Strahlweite und
damit Toxizität für veraltet, auch wenn ich damit gute Werte erreichte.)


Ein Vorteil von Ac225 für Selbstzahler und Eilige sei trotzdem nicht verschwiegen: 
In reduzierter Dosis bekommt man das ambulant, ohne teuren Quarantäneaufenthalt.

Dafür hat Lu 90 den Vorteil, dass es auch Gammastrahlen emittiert, 
mit denen man die Bindung im Szintigramm bildlich darstellen kann.



Das kann kein anderes Radioisotop.


Mein Rat:
Man warte einen höheren PSA-Wert ab und lasse sich die PSMA-Lu90-RLT
verabreichen. Damit erreicht man wohl die gleiche oder gar bessere
prozentuale und zeitliche Wirkung wie mit Ac225.

Konrad



Bitte an LowRoad:
Dürfen wir die Quelle deiner Übersetzungen haben?

----------


## Hvielemi

OK, Harald,
man streiche** oben die Wörter "dümmlich" und "von älteren Onkologen so gerne 'verkauften' ".
Ohne Stereotaxie, also mit älteren Maschinen geht es nicht anders. es sind also nicht die
älteren Onkologen, sondern die älteren Maschinen 'dümmlich' aus heutiger Sicht.

Deine Therapie hab ich nicht in Frage gestellt. 
Die Professoren haben das damals Beste gemacht und vor Allem: 
Sie waren erfolgreich mit ihrer ausgeklügelten Teletherapie.

Konrad


**Die Bearbeitungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Ändern kann ich es leider nicht mehr.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Deine Therapie hab ich nicht in Frage gestellt. 
> Die Professoren haben das damals Beste gemacht und vor Allem: 
> Sie waren erfolgreich mit ihrer ausgeklügelten Teletherapie.


Hi Konrad,

meine Uhr und die Forumsuhr zeigen 20.31 h an. Die Bearbeitungsfrist war noch nicht abgelaufen. Aber Du hattest doch alles schon  wieder eingerenkt oder aufs richtige Gleis gebracht!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

der Beitrag #25 ist sehr interessant. Ich glaube  PSMA-Lu90-RLT wird aber nur in Heidelberg angeboten? Sonst habe ich nur von Lu177 gelesen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, lieber Georg, das ist Quatsch von meiner Seite.
Das Atomgewicht von betastrahlendem Lutetium ist natürlich 177,
nicht 90 wie bei Yttrium.

Gemeint in meiner Empfehlung ist also PSMA-Lu177, das, 
was sich in Deutschland, Australien und zögerlich auch andernorts 
durchgesetzt hat und was auch in den kommenden Studien der 
Pharmaindustrie verwendet werden wird.

Erst wenn ein anderer Ligand als PSMA gefunden wird, der spezifisch
nur an Krebszellen bindet statt auch an Speicheldrüsen, wird Actinium225
wieder interessant. Dann gibt es vielleicht doch mal, was ich schon
2012 formuliert hatte:

"Spritze rein, und gut ist"

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> Bitte an LowRoad:
> Dürfen wir die Quelle deiner Übersetzungen haben?


*Lieber Konrad,*
ich hatte schon vermutet, dass Dich das Thema PSMA Radioliganden Therapie besonders interessiert. Deine Anmerkungen dazu sind sehr wertvoll und machen den Sachverhalt lebensnäher  nicht so abstrakt. Die ASCO Abstracts, um die es dabei ging findest Du *_hier_* und *_hier_*. Wer sich allgemein informieren will, was auf dem ASCO-2018 in Bezug auf Prostatakrebs besprochen wurde wird *_hier_* fündig. Sehr gerne dürfen sich auch weitere Betroffene und Interessierte einbringen! In den 630 Abstracts wird sich doch was Interessantes finden lassen?

Konrad, 
_"May your heart hold true
And your nights run long"_

----------


## Georg_

Die Firma CellMax Life hat auf der ASCO 2018 die Ergebnisse ihrer Studie vorgestellt aus denen sich ergibt, dass in 90% der Fälle ein Bluttest der Firma CellMax Life eine negative Biopsie vermeiden könnte. In der Studie hatte man bei Männern einen Bluttest gemacht, die einen PSA Wert von 4 bis 10 ng/ml hatten und daher für eine Biopsie vorgesehen waren. In 90% der Fälle konnte der Bluttest eine negative Biopsie korrekt vorhersagen. 

Da in der Regel drei von vier Biopsien negativ ausfallen, bräuchte der Hausarzt in Zukunft viel weniger Patienten bei einem erhöhten PSA Wert zum Urologen zu schicken. Im Moment ist dieser Test in Deutschland noch nicht verfügbar.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*MRI Before Biopsy Better Than TRUS in Prostate Cancer*
* 
Methoden*
In einer multizentrischen, randomisierten, nicht-Unterlegenheits Studie wurden Männern mit klinischem Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs die sich bisher keiner Biopsie, auch keinem MRT mit oder ohne gezielter Biopsie oder einer TRUS gesteuerten Biopsie unterzogen hatten eingeschlossen und in zwei Arme randomisiert. Männer in der MRT-gesteuerten Biopsiegruppe wurden nur einer gezielten Biopsie unterzogen, wenn das MRT auf Prostatakrebs hindeutete; Männer, deren MRT-Ergebnisse nicht auf Prostatakrebs hindeutete, erhielten keine Biopsie. Die Standard-Biopsie war eine 10- bis-12-Stanzen, transrektale Ultraschall-geführte Biopsie. Das primäre Ergebnis war der Anteil der Männer, bei denen eine klinisch signifikante Krebserkrankung diagnostiziert wurde. Sekundäre Endpunkte waren der Anteil der Männer, bei denen eine klinisch unbedeutende Krebserkrankung diagnostiziert wurde.

*Ergebnisse*
Insgesamt wurden 500 Männer randomisiert. In der MRT-gezielten Biopsiegruppe hatten 71 von 252 Männern (28%) zwar ein positives MRT-Ergebnisse, welches aber nicht auf Prostatakrebs hindeutete (PI-RADS score ≤2 ), so dass sie sich keiner Biopsie unterziehen mussten. Klinisch signifikanter Krebs wurde bei 95 Männern (38%) in der MRT Biopsie-Gruppe nachgewiesen, verglichen mit 64 von 248 (26%) in der Standard TRUS-Biopsie-Gruppe

Darüber hinaus hatten weniger Männer in der MRT-Biopsiegruppe mit nur 9% eine klinisch unbedeutende Krebserkrankung, verglichen mit 22% in der TRUS-Gruppe, ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gruppen, der wiederum signifikant war.

Kasivisvanathan wies darauf hin, dass der Anteil der positiven Stanzen auch im MRT-Arm viel größer war, nämlich 44% für die MRT-Biopsie Gruppe, gegenüber 18% für die Standard TRUS-Biopsie-Gruppe.

Nach 30 Tagen berichteten Patienten mit einer MRT-gezielten Biopsie über weniger Komplikationen als die in der TRUS-Gruppe. Komplikationen waren dabei Blut im Urin (30% in der MRT Biopsie-Gruppe gegenüber 63% für die TRUS-Gruppe); Blut im Sperma (32% gegenüber 60%); Schmerz an der Entnahmesstelle (13% gegenüber 23%); rektale Blutung (14% vs 22%) und erektile Dysfunktion (11% vs 16%).

Kasivisvanathan beobachtete, dass das günstigere Komplikationsprofil im MRT-Arm die Tatsache widerspiegelte, dass sich weniger Männer einer Biopsie unterziehen mussten, und für diejenigen, die dies taten, wurden weniger Stanzen für die Diagnose von Prostatakrebs benötigt.

*Not Having Biopsy Is "Huge Advantage"*

Der Coautor Dr. Carole Moore vom University College London UK, kommentierte, dass es für den MRT-Risikostratifizierungsansatz von "großem Vorteil" sei, sich keiner Biopsie unterziehen zu müssen und keine Diagnose für eine unbedeutende Krebserkrankungen erhalten zu müssen.

"Zuallererst verpassen die Männer das Unbehagen und die Sorgen, die mit der Biopsie verbunden sind", sagte sie Medscape Medical News.

Der andere Bonus, keine Krebsdiagnose zu erhalten, ist, selbst wenn sie "unbedeutend" ist, dass sie für Patienten insgesamt psychologisch besser ist.

"Wir wissen, dass diese indolenten Krebserkrankungen nie Probleme verursachen werden, aber wir wissen auch, dass einige Leute nervös sind, wenn sie hören, dass sie Krebs haben und sich trotzdem für eine Behandlung entscheiden, was in Bezug auf Erektionen und Urinausfluss Auswirkungen haben kann", erläuterte Moore .

"Negativ zu testen, ist ein großer Vorteil, und die Rate an Indolentem-Krebs war in der Studie weniger als die Hälfte im MRT-Arm als im TRUS-Arm, was ein großer Vorteil ist", betonte sie.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Nicht vom ASCO aber trotzdem ist dies, meiner Meinung nach, eine bedeutende Studie. Zu bedenken dabei gibt es allerdings, dass Prostatakrebs nur durch eine Biopsie wirklich bestätigt werden kann, die invasiv ist und, wie fast alle medizinischen Verfahren, ein gewisses Risiko von Nebenwirkungen birgt.

Es ist nun auch nicht so, dass in der MRT negativen Gruppe, die keine Biopsie angeboten bekam, sich mit Sicherheit kein behandlungsbedürftiger Krebs finden würde. Erinnern möchte ich da an eine *Studie aus Hamburg*, die nach negativem MRT PIRADS Befund mit Hilfe der TRUS-Biopsie noch einige signifikante Krebstanzen gefunden hat. Das wurde damals als Gegenbeweis für eine allgemeine MRT Bildgebung vor jeder PCA Biopsie (nach auffälligen PSA Werten) gewertet.

Das ist aber eigentlich nicht der Punkt. In der hier referierten Studie konnte klar gezeigt werden, dass ein MRT Up-Front bessere Ergebnisse liefert, als die TRUS gesteuerte Biopsie: 38% vs. 26%. Es werden also deutlich mehr Krebsherde gefunden, wenn man mit dem MRT beginnt.

Die aktuelle Praxis in Deutschland ist die, dass erst bei negativer TRUS Biopsie ein PIRAD MRT erstattet wird, wenn es im Verlauf weiterhin Auffälligkeiten gibt. Die zuvor durchgeführte Biopsie erschwert nun das MRT Ergebnis, so dass es fraglich ist, ob der anfängliche Nachteil durch TRUS Biopsie hier wieder ausgeglichen werden kann. Auch wäre ein zeitlicher Verzug zu kompensieren und mit erheblich mehr Nebenwirkungen zu rechnen.

Leider schwebt natürlich immer über allem die Kostensituation. Ich wage aber mal die Prognose, dass sich dieses Verfahren, also vor JEDER Erstbiopsie ein MRT sich durchsetzen wird. Vielleicht braucht es dafür aber noch ein paar Jahre. Diese Studie ist ein Meilenstein auf dem Weg, Dank dafür!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Medscape; MRI Before Biopsy Better Than TRUS in Prostate Cancer

----------


## MartinWK

"Es werden also deutlich mehr Krebsherde gefunden, wenn man mit dem MRT beginnt" genau, und vor allem "signifikante" (ohne das ich jetzt nachgesehen haben, wie das in der Studie definiert wurde).

Die Kosten sind vielleicht geringer als gedacht: diese deutsche Studie von August 2017 mit 52 Patienten behauptet, dass ein 5-Minuten MRT dem mpMRT gleichwertig ist: https://journals.lww.com/investigati...sonance.8.aspx
Das vorgeschlagene MRT ist eine beschleunigte diffusionsbewichtete Sequenz mit "simultaneous multislice technique" genannt DW-EPISMS.
Das könnte dann wie am Fließband ablaufen?

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo LowRoad,

ich will hier mein Profil nicht wiederholen. Januar 16 - PSA 18,2 - folgend MRT (Auffälligkeiten), Biopsie -  ich habe gefragt "Wer macht das?", der Hausurologe sagte "Ich kann das, aber ich empfehle die Uni-Erlangen, die machen das mit dem Ergebnis der MRT." - dann Biopsie (in der FAU gut vorbereitet-zwei Ärzte, eine Schwester) - MRT gestützte Ultraschall-Biopsie, minimale Beschwerden bei der Biopsie (Darm). Ich kann nur sagen - mein Hausurologe hat sich gegenüber der GKV gut durchgesetzt. Übrigens wurde bei der Biopsie ein GS von 10 festgestellt!

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es ist nun auch nicht so, dass in der MRT negativen Gruppe, die keine Biopsie angeboten bekam, sich mit Sicherheit kein behandlungsbedürftiger Krebs finden würde.


Mit negativem PIRADS-Befund werden wohl vor allem Patienten konfrontiert,
die zwar erhöhte PSA-Werte hatten, die aber von einer Prostataentzündung kamen.
Dahinter kann sehr wohl auch ein PCa maskiert sein.
Weil sich die Entzündungen meist schwankend im Bereich von etwa 1 bis 10ng/ml 
bewegen, also im Verlauf aussehen wie ein Rauschen,
wird ein PCa früher oder später seine typische PCa-Signatur zeigen, nämlich das
zunehmende Ansteigen über den Grundwert der Prostata oder der nur sehr langsam
wachsenden BPH plus das Rauschen der Entzündung.

Man stelle sich meinen PSA-Verlauf in der Früherkennungs- und Latenzphase vor
(Schwarze Linie in Anhang [3]), überlagert von einem Rauschen plus/minus 5ng/ml.
Wenn sich ein Urologe die Mühe macht, den Verlauf halblogarithmisch aufzuzeichnen,
wäre ein solcher Verlauf auch nach einem negativen MRI zu erkennen (meiner 
fertigte Handskizzen an auf weissem Papier...).

Die betroffenen Patienten wären wohl einfach zu früh zum MRI gegangen, und jene
die tatsächlich keinen PCa in sich tragen, würde man daran erkennen, dass 
das Rauschen ohne signifikanten Anstieg weitergeht.

Einige falsch negative MRI sind also bestimmt kein Argument gegen das MRI vor
der Biopsie. Zu fragen ist lediglich, ob diese Patienten nicht von ihren Urologen zu 
früh zur Bildgebung geschickt worden sind, weil der PSA-Verlauf nicht sorgfältig 
und und ohne genügendes Knowhow ausgewertet worden sei.

Weitere teure MRI-Aufnahmen könnte man wohl einsparen, wenn man Patienten
mit eindeutigem Früherkennungsverlauf wie [5] direkt zur Biopsie schickt.
Naja, die könnte man auch ohne Biopsie gleich auf den Tisch legen ...

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

https://meetinglibrary.asco.org/record/157373/abstract
*
Lokale ablative Radiotherapie:
Ein Weg, um niedrigvolumigen Kastrationsresistenden Prostatakrebs (CRPC) in ein hormonsensitives Stadium zurückzusetzen?
*


*Hintergrund:*
(Stereotaktische) ablative Bestrahlung (aRT) in Patienten mit oligometastatischem Prostatakrebs ist sicher, erreicht hohe lokale Kontrolle und der klinische Gewinn wird in Studien untersucht.
Aber die Auswahl jener Patienten, die am meisten von der aRT profitieren, bleibt unsicher.
Darüberhinaus ist die hochspezifische und sensitive multimodale 68Ga-PSMA-PET-CT/-MR-Bildgebung (in D) weitherum verfügbar. Daher haben wir retrospektiv die Wirksamkeit der PSMA-PET geführten lokalen aRT untersucht in Patienten mit niedrigvolumigen, oligometastatischem, kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (CRPC).

*Methoden:*
Fünfzehn Patienten mit im PSMA-PET diagnostiziertem metachronischem (zu verschiedenen Zeiten auftretendem) oligometastatischem CRPC wurden mit lokaler aRT brhandelt. Neun Patienten bekamen eine konventionell fraktionierte Therapie (25 x 2Gy), und sechs bekamen eine stereotaktische hypofraktionierte Radiotherapie (3 x 10Gy), während in allen Patienten die Androgendeprivation (ADT) fortgesetzt wurde. Die Zeit bis zur PSA-Progression, also PSA-Nadir + 2ng/ml (PSA+2) wurde mit der Kaplan-Meier-Methode ausgewertet und verglichen mit der individuellen Zeit bis PSA+2 n Bezug zu der individuell berechneten Vor-RT-PSA-Verdopplungszeit (PSA-VZ).

*Ergebnisse:*
Zum Zeitpunkt des PSMA-PET betrug das PSA median 3.4ng/ml (von 1.3 bis 14.5) und die PSA-VZ median 3.2 Monate (von 0.6 bis 15.3). In vier Patienten wurde nach der aRT keine PSA-Antwort beobachtet. Die ansprechenden elf Patienten hatten im Mittel einen PSA-Abfall von 80% des Ausgangswertes. Die mittlere Zeit bis PSA+2 oder letzter Messung war 10.7 Monate (von 4.5 bis 11.5). Die mittlere Zeit bis PSA+2 oder letzter Messung war 15.6 Monate [95%Cl: 9.7 - 21.4], verglichen mit 3.3 Monaten [95%Cl: 1.5 - 5.1]  PSA-VZ ohne lokale aRT.

*Schlüsse:*
eine relevante Untergruppe von Patienten mit im PSMA-PET entdeckten oligometastatischem, niedrigvolumigem CRPC hatte eine bedeutsame PSA-Reaktion auf die aRT. Sie wurden wieder in ein früheres Stadium der Krankheit zurückgeführt. 
Eine prospektive klinische Studie auf diese klinisch hochinteressante Frage ist in Vorbereitung.



Eigene Anmerkungen:
Ich sitze in Bern in der Cafeteria des Inselspitals, zwischen Planungs-CT und -MRT für eine
stereotaktische ablative Bestrahlung (SaRT/SBRT) zum Zwecke der Ablation zweier weit
fortgeschrittener Metastasen an der Pfortader, während die übrigen Metastasen nach
PSMA-RLT gemäss dem PSMA-PET vom 26.02.18 noch kaum wieder zu sehen sind.
Obiges Abstract habe ich während der Zugfahrt hierher gefunden, als ich recherchierte,
ob zu meinem Tun Literatur vorliege.
PSMA-PET und anschliessende Lokaltherapie ist hier im Forum eine beliebte Option.

In der Studie wurden  fünfzehn Patienten in einer ähnlichen Situation einer Bestrahlung
unterzogen, in der jeweils die grössten im PET sichtbaren Metastasen bestrahlt worden sind.
Einige davon mit dem CyberKnife, andere per IMRT.
Gegenüber Vergleichspatienten, die nicht bestrahlt wurden, erreichten sie den PSA+2,
also eine Erhöhung des Ausgangs-PSA um 2 ng/ml um viele Monate später.
Damit kann die Folgetherapie aufgeschoben werden und - vielleicht - auch das 
Gesamtüberleben verlängert werden.

Eine schöne Bestätigung meiner heutigen Absichten.


Der Titel und der Schluss, es sei wohl eine Rückführung der Krankheit in ein kastrationsresistentes
Stadium zurückgeführt worden, ist aber im Märchenbeteich anzusiedeln. Verglichen wurde nicht
die PSA-VZ mit und ohne Bestrahlung, sondern die Zeit bis PSA+2. 
Die fraglichen Stellen hab ich rot markiert.

Konrad


PS: Schon wieder auf der Heimreise, Akku leer, daher nicht ganz fertig abgesandt.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

wahrscheinlich meintest Du: "eine Rückführung der Krankheit in ein hormonsensitives Stadium"

dieses Märchen hatte ich Dir schon mal erzählt.  :L&auml;cheln:  Dieser schwer erkrankte Patient war nach der Bestrahlung wieder hormonsensitiv und konnte zwei Jahre nur mit ADT weiterbehandelt werden. 
Auch Prof. Jünemann aus Kiel berichtet von einer ähnlichen Beobachtung nach Lymphadenektomie: "This supports the hypothesis that sensibility to ADT can be reestablished..."

Dies sind natürlich nur Beobachtungen und keine Studien. Eine mögliche Erklärung wäre, das die Metastasen mit den kastrationsresistenten Zellen am meisten wachsen und daher am ehesten lokalisiert und mit Bestrahlung beseitigt werden. Dadurch wird das Verhältnis der hormonsensitiven zu den kastrationsresistenten Zellen wieder zu den hormonsensitiven Zellen verschoben und die ADT wirkt wieder besser.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> wahrscheinlich meintest Du:* 
> "eine Rückführung der Krankheit in ein hormonsensitives Stadium"*


Ja klar, lieber Georg, ich meinte, was ich in deinem Zitat fett hervorgehoben hatte.

Und das sollte in Einzelfällen durchaus möglich sein, nämlich dann, wenn die Bestrahlung genau
jenen Lymphknoten trifft, in den der kastrationsresistente Stamm begonnen hatte zu wachsen.
Wächst dieser Stamm zudem noch deutlich schneller als die hormonsensitiven Knoten, wird
er fast automatisch zum Ziel der lokalen Bestrahlung, und, schwupps, ist der Patient wieder
hormonsensitiv. Schwein gehabt ...

Dasselbe passiert, wenn man diesen entscheidenden Lymphknoten rausschneidet, per HIFU oder
Kryo oder sonstwie abladiert.

Konrad


Ich hätte gestern nicht in dn Speisewagen sitzen sollen, denn der hat keine Steckdosen ...

----------


## LowRoad

*Martin,*
sicher könnten die Kosten beim mpMRT reduziert werden, wenn man standardisierte Verfahren nimmt, und beispielsweise auf die sowie umstrittene Kontrastmittelgabe (_Gadolinium o.ä.)_ verzichtet und sich im Wesentlichen auf die Diffusionsgewichtung konzentriert.

Man darf aber dabei auch nicht verkennen, dass es momentan in der Fläche einfach nicht die notwendige Expertise bei den Radiologen gibt, um Prostata MRTs wirklich qualifiziert bewerten zu können. Da muss noch eine Qualifizierung und Standardisierung erfolgen, wie sie bei der Brustkrebs Früherkennung heute üblich ist.

*Dirk,*
Dank für Deinen Beitrag aus der Praxis. Selbstbestimmte kundige Patienten werden halt besser behandelt, das kann man wieder mal sehen. Viel Glück mit Deinem Gleason 10, böse Sache das!


*Ergänzung:*
Ich möchte den MRT Faden zur PCA Früherkennung denn auch noch etwas weiter spinnen, denn es besteht offensichtlich Interesse am Thema. In einer Studie aus Rom, Italien wurde der Frage nachgegangen: _"Negative Multiparametric Magnetic Resonance Imaging for Prostate Cancer: What's Next?"_ Eine berechtigte Frage, denn so ganz wohl wäre mir auch nicht, wenn ich bei erhöhten/steigenden PSA Werten nur einen negativen mpMRT Befund bekäme. Will man das mpMRT in diesem Setting etablieren, muss die Frage erlaubt sein.

Die Forscher untersuchten retrospektiv 1545 Männer. Bei 659 (Gruppe A) war das mpMRT die Erstuntersuchung, weitere 596 Männer kamen nach zuvor negativer Erstbiopsie zum mpMRT (Gruppe B). Ich will nun das ganze Studienprotokoll hier nicht aufrollen, sondern zu den Kernaussagen vordringen:

Im Gegensatz dazu lag die diagnosefreie allgemeine Prostatakrebs (PCA) und behandlungsbedürftige Prostatakrebs (clinical-significant PCA - csPCA) Wahrscheinlichkeit nach 48 Monaten bei 84% bzw. 95%, was zeigt, dass die Ergänzung einer zuvor durchgeführten systemisch durchgeführten TRUS Biopsie (SB) die Diagnosefreiheit von PCa und csPCa von 84% auf 96% bzw. von 95% auf 96% verbessern kann. In der multivariablen Analyse war jedoch eine vorherige negative systemische Biopsie kein unabhängiger Prädiktor der nachfolgenden csPCa-Diagnose, während Alter, PSA und PSA-Dichte (PSAD) alle unabhängige Prädiktoren waren, wobei die PSA-Dichte mit einem HR von 7,57 sich am stärksten zeigte. Darüber hinaus unterschieden sich die csPCa-Diagnose-freien Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten in den beiden Gruppen nicht signifikant. Aus klinischer Sicht könnte eine systemische Biopsie (SB) bei Patienten mit hohen PSA Werten und hoher PSA-Dichte nach einer negativen mpMRT in Betracht gezogen werden; dies steht im Einklang mit den Ergebnissen früherer Forschung. Darüber hinaus könnte während der Nachsorge ein Risiko von 5% ein csPCa zu entwickeln, verglichen mit einem berichteten NPV von 74% oder weniger als akzeptabel und klinisch angemessen angesehen werden und würde die alleinige PSA-Überwachung statt einer systemischen Biopsie als vernünftiges Argument für die Patientenberatung darstellen.

Im Hinblick auf klinische und pathologische postoperativen Merkmale des klinisch signifikanten Prostatakrebses nach negativer mpMRT, fanden wir, dass Prostatitis und benigne Prostatahyperplasie PCA maskieren kann und dass kleine Tumore in der Nähe des anterior horn bei mpMRT übersehen werden können, was möglicherweise darauf hinweist, dass die Erfahrung des Radiologen äußerst wichtig ist, um falsch-negative Ergebnisse zu vermeiden, wie auch die PROMIS-Studie zeigt, die auf der Qualitätskontrolle von mpMRT und dem systematischen Training von Radiologen basiert.

Schließlich hebt die relativ hohe Häufigkeit von hochgradiger PCA mit kribriformer Morphologie bei Patienten nach negativer mpMRT, die sich bei Operation zeigten, die Grenzen der derzeitigen Prostata-mpMRT hervor. Jüngsten Untersuchungen zufolge ist PCA mit vorherrschender cribriformer Morphologie bei der Bildgebung oft nicht sichtbar, und auch das muzinöse Adenokarzinom ist, wenn auch seltener, bei diffusionsgewichteter Bildgebung, entsprechend PI-RADS V2 als "dominante Sequenz", nicht leicht sichtbar. In dieser Hinsicht hat die quantitative Analyse, obwohl sie in der vorliegenden Studie nicht berücksichtigt wurde, vielversprechende Ergebnisse in der Charakterisierung von Tumorzellen in der Peripherie gezeigt.

Schlussfolgerungen
In unserer Studie haben wir gezeigt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer signifikanten PCA Diagnose nach 48 Monaten bei 95% bzw. 96% lag (bei nicht vordiagnostizierten Männern und solchen mit vorheriger negativer TRUS-Biopsie). Als Ergebnis ist nach einem negativen mpMRT eine nichtinvasive Nachuntersuchung basierend auf bestätigenden MRT- und PSA-Messungen eine geeignete Option für ausgewählte Patienten. Dennoch kann die systemische TRUS Biopsie nach negativer MRT routinemäßig nicht ausgelassen werden, insbesondere bei jüngeren Patienten mit einem starken klinischen Verdacht auf PCA (beispielsweise steigender PSA-Dichte), angesichts der Möglichkeit, klinisch signifikante, MRT negative Tumore zu verpassen."
 
-------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]*; Valeria Panebianco, Negative Multiparametric Magnetic Resonance Imaging for Prostate Cancer: What's Next?

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Andy,



> Leider schwebt natürlich immer über allem die Kostensituation. Ich wage aber mal die Prognose, dass sich dieses Verfahren, also vor JEDER Erstbiopsie ein MRT sich durchsetzen wird. Vielleicht braucht es dafür aber noch ein paar Jahre. Diese Studie ist ein Meilenstein auf dem Weg, Dank dafür!


voll d'accord, das Kostenthema war der Problemkreis bei der S3 Aktualisierung wobei, da es viele verschiedene Beiträge dazu gibt, auf die Konkretisierung mpMRT ziemlich Wert gelegt wurde.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Die Kosten sind vielleicht geringer als gedacht: diese deutsche Studie von August 2017 mit 52 Patienten behauptet, dass ein 5-Minuten MRT dem mpMRT gleichwertig ist: https://journals.lww.com/investigati...sonance.8.aspx
> Das vorgeschlagene MRT ist eine beschleunigte diffusionsbewichtete Sequenz mit "simultaneous multislice technique" genannt DW-EPISMS.
> Das könnte dann wie am Fließband ablaufen?


 wurde aufgrund der Stichprobe als nicht ausreichend evident gesehen.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Guenther, "wurde aufgrund der Stichprobe als nicht ausreichend evident gesehen." Es würde doch nicht zuviel kosten, eine größere Studie anzulegen? Oder ist das technisch wenig erfokgversprechend, was die da in Tübingen gemacht haben?

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Martin,
ja es wäre zu begrüßen das in breiter Größenordnung zu validieren, allein mangels dazu vorhandener Mittel sieht es nicht  gut aus. Big Pharma bezahlt es sicher nicht und es scheint auch kein MRT Hersteller was tun zu wollen. Die sonstigen Förderungsverdächtigen haben das (noch ? ) nicht auf dem Schirm.

----------


## LowRoad

Hiermit möchte ich einen anderen Aspekt ansprechen, der viele Betroffene interessieren dürfte. Soll ich ein PSMA-PET machen lassen, um gegebenenfalls einzelne Läsion bestrahlen zu lassen? Bringt mir das kurz-, mittel- und/oder langfristig Vorteile?

Auf dem ASCO-2018 Meeting wurde eine kleine *retrospektive Analyse von 18 Patienten vorgestellt*. Bei diesen 18 Patienten zeigten sich insgesamt 26 Läsionen, entweder durch ein Cholin- oder ein PSMA-PET/CT. Die Läsionen wurden dann per Cyberknife der VMAT in 2 bis 3 Fraktionen behandelt (Strahlentherapie):

*Ergebnisse:*
Das Durchschnittsalter betrug 68 Jahre. Frühere Behandlungen für das primäre Prostatakarzinom beinhalteten Operation (bei 7 Patienten), Operation und Salvage Logenbestrahlung (bei 6 Patienten), primäre Strahlentherapie (bei 4 Patienten) sowie Kryotherapie (1 Patient). Zwölf Patienten hatten eine einzige metastatische Stelle, vier Patienten hatten zwei Läsionen und zwei Patienten hatten drei Läsionen. Sechs Patienten wurden zusätzlich zu Metastasenbestrahlung mit einer kurzen Androgen Deprivations Therapie [Testosteronentzug] (ADT) behandelt. Alle Patienten hatten einen PSA-Abfall mit einer mittleren Reduktion von 75%. Der mittlere vortherapeutische PSA Wert betrug 1,83ng/ml, der nach der Behandlung auf durchschnittlich 0,28ng/ml abfiel. Bei einer mittleren Nachbeobachtungszeit von 14 Monaten blieben 14 Patienten (78%) systemisch therapiefrei. Drei Patienten mit einer einzigen Beckenlymphknotenmetastase erzielten einen PSA-Wert, der nicht nachweisbar war. Alle 8 Patienten, die ein PET-Scan nach der Behandlung hatten, zeigten keine Restaktivität im behandelten Bereich. Ein Patient erlitt G2 akute Darmtoxizität, ansonsten gab es keine Toxizität über G1 hinausreichend.


Man sieht, dass die MDT gerade für einzelne Beckenlymphknoten sehr hilfreich sein kann. Bei einzelnen Knochen- oder Viszeralen Metastasen wurde von einem lang anhaltendem PSA Wert im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich noch nicht berichtet. Etwas mehr Details zu diesem Themenkomplex kann vielleicht ein Interview mit Piet Ost geben, der zur Behandlung oligometastatischer Situationen eine kleine Phase-II Studie durchgeführt hat, auf die er im Rahmen des Interviews auch Bezug nimmt. Hier eine sinngemäße Übersetzung des Transkripts:

*"Piet Ost, MD, Three or Fewer Prostate Cancer Metastases"

*[to be continued]

----------


## daniela3

Danke Andi für deine wertvolle Informationen, die ich alle sorgfältig lese!

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Daniela,*
Dank für die Deine Worte. Das ist ja auch ein Thema, was Euch gerade direkt betrifft. So will ich denn das Transcript von Dr. Ost folgen lassen, aber möchte anmerken, dass dies einen Einblick in die Sichtweise der Ärzte gibt, die an vorderster Front der Erkenntnis stehen, die aber keine Handlungsanweisung definieren können.

----------


## LowRoad

_Warum sind Sie Arzt geworden?_

*Dr. Piet Ost:*
Das war eher zufällig. Ich wollte eigentlich Pilot werden, aber wegen eines medizinischen Problems mit meinen Augen durfte ich nicht fliegen. Ich hatte schon immer ein großes Interesse an wissenschaftlich fundierten Erkenntnissen, bei dem man mit dem Stand der Wissenschaft beginnen und von dort aus aufbauen kann. Ich fand die evidenzbasierte Medizin von Anfang an interessant. Also begann ich einen alternativen Plan und wurde Arzt.

Zunächst schrieb ich mich an der medizinischen Fakultät ein, interessierte mich immer mehr um Patienten als um reine Wissenschaft, indem ich evidenzbasierte Medizin anwandte. Wie können wir das machen? Wo sind die großen Wissenslücken?

In der medizinischen Ausbildung wurde mir klar, dass es so viele unbeantwortete Fragen gibt, die Patienten täglich stellen. Als Ärzte sagen wir ihnen, was wir momentan wissen, aber dass es viele Dinge gibt, die wir immer noch nicht wissen oder nicht vollständig verstehen. Dieser Kommunikationsprozess hat mir sehr geholfen, mit Patienten zu sprechen. Sie haben mir dabei geholfen, nach meinem Abschluss in diesem Prozess zu wachsen. Es ist ein ständig lernender Prozess.


_Können Sie oligometastatischen Prostatakrebs definieren?_

*Dr. Ost:*
Zuerst mal, wenn ihr Ärzte über oligometastatische Erkrankungen sprechen, ist es sehr wichtig, sie zu fragen, was sie damit meinen? Wenn wir durch die Literatur schauen, gibt es mehrere Definitionen.

Manche Mediziner verwenden oligometastatisch, während andere Oligo-Rezidive, synchrone Metastasen oder Metastasen mit geringem Volumen als Sprachregelung verwenden. Viele von diesen meinen wahrscheinlich dasselbe, aber es gibt keine einheitliche Definition.

1995 definierten Hellman und Weichselbaum zunächst Oligometastasen als Metastasen in Anzahl und Lage. Diese Tumore haben nicht die volle Fähigkeit entwickelt metastatisches Wachstum auszulösen. Es könnte eine Eigenschaft der Metastasen sein - oder des Samens - oder es könnte im Zusammenhang mit dem Gewebe stehen - der Umgebung, in der die Metastasen zu wachsen begannen. Das ist die biologische Definition. Die ist für Kliniker aber nicht sehr hilfreich.

Was ist begrenzt? Ist das eine bestimmte Anzahl? Wenn sie durch die Literatur schauen, definieren viele Kliniker es als bis zu drei metastatische Läsionen mit nicht mehr als zwei verschiedenen beteiligten Organen. Das ist wahrscheinlich die am häufigsten verwendete Definition, aber es gibt Alternativen. Einige sagen, dass es nur eine Metastase sein sollte, während andere sagen, es können auch fünf oder sogar, im Falle von Hirnmetastasen, 10 sein. Manche sagen, dass zwischen der Erstdiagnose und dem Auftreten von Metastasen eine gewisse Zeit liegen muss. In der Literatur herrscht viel Verwirrung. Wenn Sie einen Artikel lesen, müssen sie sich immer die zugrunde liegende Definition ansehen.

Wenn Ärzte miteinander reden und wenn Patienten miteinander sprechen, verwenden sie alle das Wort oligometastatisch, aber es könnte sein, dass sie von einer anderen Krankheit sprechen.


_Gibt es eine Einschränkung, wo diese Metastasen lokalisiert sind - zum Beispiel nur im Beckenbereich?_

*Dr. Ost:*
Momentan denke ich, dass dies nicht so ist. Es ist eher ein spezieller biologischer Phänotyp. Es ist uns egal, wo die Metastasen auftreten. Zum Beispiel hatten wir Patienten mit einzelnen Lungenmetastasen zum Zeitpunkt des Rezidivs, bei denen wir diese Lungenmetastasen entfernten, und damit blieben diese Patienten für viele Monate oder sogar Jahre krankheitsfrei.

Normalerweise, wenn Sie einen Patienten mit Lungenmetastasierung haben, sind dies viszerale Metastasen, und die damit verbundene Prognose wäre sehr schlecht, egal was man macht. Es scheint aber eine kleine Untergruppe von Patienten mit einer begrenzten Anzahl von Metastasen, sogar viszeralen Metastasen, zu geben, die immer noch von der Entfernung oder Bestrahlung der Metastasen profitieren. Wir haben mehrere dieser Fälle bereits dokumentiert. Es geht nicht um den Ort. Es hat etwas mit der Biologie der Metastasen zu tun, und das ist das große Problem momentan.

Wenn wir heute eine bestimmte oligometastatische oder auf Metastasen gerichtete Therapie für einen Patienten vorschlagen, wissen wir nicht, ob die Metastasen, die wir sehen und behandeln, die einzigen sind, oder ob wir drei Monate danach 20 neue Metastasen finden werden. Das wissen wir am Anfang nicht. Das zeigt uns, dass die Bildgebung noch lange nicht perfekt ist, denn manchmal sehen wir nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.

Wenn wir die Verteilung oder das Muster von Metastasen bei rezidivierendem Prostatakrebs mit einer Cholin-PET/CT oder einer PSMA-PET/CT-Bildgebung betrachten, sehen wir, dass sich bei der Mehrheit der Patienten nach vorheriger lokaler Behandlung, Metastasen zuerst in den Lymphknoten zeigen, hauptsächlich in den Beckenlymphknoten. Wenn wir uns alle Patienten ansehen, die wir jetzt untersucht haben, hatten 70% Lymphknotenrezidive, 25% Knochenmetastasen und 5% Viszerale Metastasen. Wenn wir alle diese Rezidive betrachten, sind zwei Drittel dieser Rückfälle oligometastatisch, also nicht mehr als drei Metastasen nachweisbar.

Wir glauben nicht, dass es eine echte Beschränkung auf die Organe gibt. Wie es sich entwickelt, ist tatsächlich ein genetischer Fingerabdruck der Krankheit. Wenn Sie anfangen, wissen Sie nicht, ob es eine echte Oligometastase ist. Wir können zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht vorhersagen, wie sich die Krankheit entwickeln wird.


_Wie behandeln Sie normalerweise Oligometastasen? Mit Bestrahlung oder Operation? Wie entscheiden sie, was am besten geeignet ist?
_
*Dr. Ost:*
Wir beraten unsere Patienten immer zuerst über die Standardoptionen. Bei Patienten mit Metastasen in der Primärdiagnostik hat sich die Landschaft dramatisch verändert, wo wir jetzt den Testosteronentzug (ADT) plus Taxotere® (Docetaxel) oder ADT plus Zytiga® (Abirateron) als Behandlungsstandard einführen. Wir wissen immer noch nicht, ob die Behandlung des Primärtumors zusammen mit einer auf die Metastasen gerichteten Therapie hilfreich sein könnte.

In Situationen mit einer anfänglichen oligometastatischen Erkrankung sagen wir unseren Patienten, dass der Standard der Behandlung eine systemische Therapie mit diversen Medikamenten ist, während die Ergänzung jeglicher auf die Metastasen gerichteter Therapien ein großes Fragezeichen bedeutet. Wir raten dazu dies nicht außerhalb der klinischen Studie durchzuführen.

Die Situation ist in der Rezidiv Situation etwas anders. Dabei gibt es einen Graubereich. Zum Beispiel sagten die älteren Daten, dass der Beginn der ADT für ein reines PSA-Rezidiv nach Primärtherapien [+ Salvage Option] nicht empfohlen wird; Es ist besser abzuwarten und eine verzögerte ADT zum Zeitpunkt der symptomatischen Progression durchzuführen.

Jetzt mit der sehr sensiblen Bildgebung sehen wir die Metastasen beim PSA-Rezidiv viel früher. Was sollen wir damit machen? Sagen wir immer noch, die Standardtherapie ist abwarten, ADT oder etwas ganz anderes?

Da eine neue Bildgebung diesen Graubereich geschaffen hat, sehen wir auf einmal einen Boom bei diesen oligometastatischen Patienten. Daher haben wir uns entschlossen, eine klinische Studie in unserer Umgebung durchzuführen.

In unserer im Journal of Clinical Oncology (JCO) *veröffentlichten Arbeit* randomisierten wir unsere Patienten. Eine Gruppe bekam eine Überwachung während des Beginns der ADT, und die andere Gruppe hatte eine Operation oder Strahlentherapie, gefolgt von einer Überwachung. In dieser Studie fanden wir heraus, dass eine Operation oder Strahlentherapie die weitere Progression zu einer polymetastatischen Erkrankung besser verzögert, als nur Patienten zu beobachten.

Wir haben jetzt eine Alternative bei der Beratung von Patienten: auf die Metastasen ausgerichtete Therapie mit Operation oder Strahlentherapie. Wir wissen, dass dieses Verfahren sehr sicher ist, da wir keine Toxizität von Grad 2 oder höher festgestellt haben, was für Männern mit Prostatakrebs positiv ist. Wir können Ihnen etwas ohne eine ganze Menge Toxizität anbieten. Wir müssen Ihnen noch sagen, dass dies eine Phase-II-Studie war. Der Endpunkt war Zeit bis zur Progression. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob eine Therapie, die auf Metastasen gerichtet ist, langfristig die Krankheit verändert, so dass sie im Vergleich zur sofortigen ADT oder Überwachung länger leben werden. Es ist noch zu früh, um es zu abschließend zu bewerten. Wir versuchen, unsere Patienten entsprechend dieser verschiedenen Optionen zu beraten


_Was sind die Nebenwirkungen nach solchen Behandlungen? Wenn jemand eine Bestrahlung bekommen hat und er danach ein oligometastatisches Rezidiv entwickelt, wird mehr Strahlung problematisch sein, weil die ursprüngliche Strahlung das Gewebe vorbelastet hat?
_
*Dr. Ost:*
Die Antwort ist eigentlich nein. Wir haben die primäre Prostata behandelt und schließen das lokale Rezidiv aus. Typischerweise sehen wir oligometastatische Rezidive außerhalb des bisherigen Radiotherapiefeldes. Es hängt von der Lokalisation ab.

Zum Beispiel, wenn Sie ein Beckenknoten Rezidiv sehen und dieser Patient noch nie eine Operation im Becken hatte, beraten wir sie über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten. Wir können eine Salvage Lymphknotenentnahme durchführen und den verdächtigen Knoten entfernen. Wir können eine erweiterte Lymphknotenresektion durchführen, was die Entfernung aller anderen Knoten in diesen Bereichen des Beckens bedeutet. Oder wir können uns einfach für eine stereotaktische Strahlentherapie (SBRT) an diesen verdächtigen Knoten entscheiden. Natürlich, wenn Sie uns fragen, was das Beste ist, ist die Antwort, wir wissen es nicht. Aber es gibt einen Unterschied in den Nebenwirkungen.

Wenn wir eine SBRT an einigen Knoten durchführen, sehen wir selten eine wesentliche Toxizität. Wir sehen niemals Toxizitäten Grad 2 oder Grad 3. Wir sehen nur Toxizitäten des Grades 1, was leichte Darmbeschwerden während einer oder zwei Wochen bedeutet. Auch das ist sehr selten. Wir sehen das auch nur bei etwa einem von zehn Patienten. Es ist also ziemlich selten, irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen mit SBRT für Prostatakrebs bei den kleinen Volumenmetastasen zu sehen.

Die Situation ist ein wenig anders bei der Salvage Lymphknotenresektion. Dort müssen Sie operiert werden, also müssen Sie unter Vollnarkose. Es wird Zeit benötigen, sich davon zu erholen. Normalerweise haben Sie einige potentielle postoperative Komplikationen, wie etwa Lymphknoten- und Wundleckagen sowie Wundheilungsstörungen. Es gibt andere kleine Komplikationen, aber die schwerwiegenderen Komplikationen sind Infektion oder wo die Naht nicht gehalten hat, und diese erfordern direkte Intervention. Von ernsten Lymphödemen wurde ebenfalls berichtet. Wir sehen diese nicht bei einer SBRT.

Wir beraten unsere Patienten über die Vor- und Nachteile beider Ansätze. Wenn sie wissen wollen, welcher Ansatz onkologisch am besten ist, dann wissen wir das immer noch nicht. Das ist eigentlich das Thema einer Studie, die wir in Europa starten werden, um herauszufinden, welche die beste Option ist.


_Wann wird diese Studie geöffnet?_

*Dr. Ost:*
Wir hoffen, in den nächsten zwei Monaten in Belgien, in der Schweiz und in Italien zu öffnen. Wir sind bereit, Daten dem Ethikkomitee zu unterbreiten.



Eigene Anmerkungen:
Piet Ost ist also eher der Meinung es wäre unerheblich, ob es sich um Lymphknoten oder beispielsweise Knochenmetastasen handelt, es käme auf die genetischen Eigenschaften an. Die Praxis scheint dem zu widersprechen, allerdings nur, wenn man die Beckenlymphknoten mit einbezieht, die bekanntlich auch im Setting als N1 bezeichnet werden. Weiter entfernt liegende Lymphknotenmetastasen sind, wie Knochenmetastasen M1.

Man sollte deshalb vielleicht die um die Prostata liegenden Läsionen (Beckenlymphkotenmetastasen) gesondert von oligometastatischen Läsionen sehen. Piet Ost meint ja, dass es bei oligometastatischen Läsionen egal wäre, wo sie anzutreffen sind, es dürften halt nur nicht zu viele sein, und sie müssten spezielle gentische Eigenschaften besitzen. Das bedeutet, dass es wirklich nur diese wenigen Metastasen gibt, was in den Beckenlymphknoten ungewöhnlich wäre.

Wären es also wirklich nur bis zu 3 Läsionen, die per SBRT oder Operation entfernt werden, und es kommen keine nach, dann ist das eine echte oligometastatische Situation. Kommen immer wieder welche nach, egal wie viele, dann ist das definitiv keine oligometastatische Situation, und wiederholte auf die Metastasen gerichtete Therapien wären wissenschaftlich kaum zu begründen. Zumindest gäbe es dazu keinerlei Studiendaten.

----------


## daniela3

Danke Andi, immer wieder. Für uns alle :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Als Patient möchte man seine Metastasen loswerden. Egal, ob nachgewiesen werden konnte, dass dies das Überleben verlängert oder nicht. Als Betroffener kann man sich nur schwer vorstellen, dass es besser ist seine Metastasen einfach zu behalten und deren Wachstum zu verfolgen.

Ost hatte Schwierigkeiten Teilnehmer für seine Studie zu finden, da ein großer Teil der Patienten sich nicht randomisieren ließ sondern darauf bestand die Metastasen entfernt zu bekommen. Dies hat er dann auch gemacht, also nicht nur in Studien wie er hier im Interview angibt.

Hinsichtlich der Zahl der Metastasen muss man bedenken, dass Ost kein PSMA PET/CT hat und daher ein Cholin PET/CT verwendet. Wenn man drei Metastasen mit einem Cholin PET/CT feststellt, so wird man meist fünf oder sechs mit einem PSMA PET/CT feststellen. Also hängt die Frage, ob ein Patient oligometastatisch ist, davon ab, wie empfindlich die Bildgebung ist? Daher denke ich, kann man die Ergebnisse der von Ost durchgeführten Studie auf eine größere Anzahl an Metastasen übertragen wenn sie mit einem PSMA PET/CT oder MRT festgestellt werden. Mit Biomarkern zwischen oligo- und polymetastatisch zu unterscheiden ist momentan noch nicht durchführbar. Ich selbst glaube, dies wird auch nie mit hinreichender Sicherheit möglich sein.

Letztlich ist die metastasengerichtete Therapie keine kurative Therapie sondern kann nur den Progress des Tumors aufhalten. Es kommen natürlich Einzelfälle vor, die sehr lange therapiefrei leben können. Das ist die große Ausnahme. Soll man eine Therapie nicht durchführen, wenn sie nur einem Teil der behandelten Patienten hilft? Das ist doch bei fast allen Krebstherapien so.

Wenn nach einer Behandlung wieder neue Metastasen auftauchen, so kann man diese erneut operieren oder mit SBRT bestrahlen. Das wären dann wohl, wie Ost erwähnt, Oligo-Rezidive und ich würde dann noch nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Es gibt ja die Studie von Decaestecker, in der die Patienten bis zu viermal bestrahlt wurden, solange nicht mehr als drei Metastasen neu auftraten. In der Studie konnte der Progress bei einem großen Teil der Patienten mit dieser Therapie verzögert werden. 
Diese Studie hatte keine Kontrollgruppe, aber man kann sich daran orientieren. Ein Arzt wartet ab, bis die Leitlinie geändert wird. Das werden in diesem Fall weit über 10 Jahre sein. Der Patient kann solange nicht warten. Wie Ost schildert, kommt es bei der Metastasenbestrahlung kaum zu Nebenwirkungen. 

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Ergänzend möchte ich auf die retrospektive Studie von Prof. Steuber von der Martini-Klinik aufmerksam machen. Darin wurde festgestellt, dass eine metastasengerichtete Therapie mit einer anschließenden Hormontherapie bei Tumorprogress im Vergleich zu einer leitliniengerechten Hormontherapie das tumorspezifische Überleben verbesserte.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> ...tumorspezifische Überleben verbesserte.


*Hallo Georg,*
was will uns die retrospektive Datenanalyse von Steuber und Kollegen sagen? Das es sich lohnt bei fitten Patienten nach Operation und Salvage RT ein PET Scan durchzuführen, und wenn nur wenige Beckenlymphknoten befallen sind, diese gezielt anzugehen? Nun, das ist mittlerweile eigentlich Standard of Care. Kaum ein Arzt wird sich der Behandlung dieser bei der Salvage Therapie _"vergessenen"_ Lymphknoten entziehen, liegt hierin ja schließlich der praktisch letzte Versuch den Patienten zu heilen. Wenn man unfitten, ältere Patienten, genauso wie Patienten mit zu vielen oder weiter entfernt liegenden befallenen Lymphknoten dieses so nicht anbietet, das sich dann ein statistisch geringeres krankheitsspezifisches Überlebenszeit einstellt, ist ebenfalls eine Binsenweisheit und kaum der Diskussion würdig. (Übrigens wird hier ja erst NACH Salvage/Adjuvanter Therapie so verfahren, nicht anstatt, wie Du es bekanntlich vorziehst!)

Was hat das nun aber mit Piet Ost und seiner Definition von Oligometastatatischer Erkrankung zutun, der ja meint, es käme mehr auf die genetischen Eigenschaften an, als die Lokalisation? Das zeigt doch nur, dass, wie Ost es formuliert, es sein kann, dass man über oligometastatische Stadien redet, und eigentlich Jeder eigene Vorstellungen davon hat. Wenig hilfreich dann alles in einen Topf zu schmeißen.

Steuber verweist ebenfalls auf die Studie von Ost, die zwar eine Verzögerung der ADT gezeigt hat, wenn man diese denn an PSA Schwellwerte binden will, aber auch nicht mehr. Ob das alles langfristig für jeden Patienten vorteilhaft ist, bleibt weiterhin unklar.

Georg, ich verstehe Deinen Wunsch nach Reduktion der Metastasenlast, und Deine Angst vor der ADT. Aber Angst ist halt kein wissenschaftlich belastbares Kriterium zur Therapiesteuerung. Versuche doch bitte, zumindest Dritten gegenüber, das alles etwas sachlicher zu formulieren.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hintergrund:*
Kortikosteroide zeigen Aktivität bei Männern mit mCRPC. Frühere Daten deuteten darauf hin, dass Dexamethason (D) einen PSA-Abfall induzieren kann, wenn es bei Männern mit mCRPC nach der Progression mit auf die AR-Achsen-gerichtete Arzneimittel und/oder Prednison (P) eingesetzt wird.

*Methoden:*
Wir untersuchten prospektiv bei 43 Männern mit mCRPC mit einer PSA-Progression und stabiler klinischer Erkrankung den Wechseln von Prednison zu Dexamethason oder eine Dexamethason Ergänzung. Basis Eigenschaften der Patienten, Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz (TTCRPC), Reaktion auf vorherige Behandlung, PSA-Reaktion während Dexamethason 0,5mg/Tag und biochemisches progressionsfreies Überleben (bPFS) nach Dexamethason Einleitung wurden aufgezeichnet. Die Ergebnisse wurden unter Verwendung des Fisher-Exakt-Tests zum Vergleichen von Variablen bewertet.
Ergebnisse:
Daten von 43 Patienten wurden prospektiv gesammelt: 29 (67%) wurden zuvor mit Abirateron (Zytiga®) + Prednison, 11 Patienten (26%) mit Enzalutamid (Xtandi®) und 3 Patienten (7%) mit anderen Varianten behandelt. Bei der Progression wechselten 27 Patienten (63%) von Prednison auf Dexamethason, während die Therapie mit Abirateron fortgeführt wurde. Neun (21%) stoppten ihre vorherige Behandlung und begannen mit Dexamethason alleine und 7 (21%) erhielten Dexamethason als Ergänzung zu Enzalutamid. Das mediane Alter betrug 75 Jahre und der mediane bPFS bei einer früheren Behandlung betrug 17 Monate. Nach Beginn mit Dexamethason zeigten 28% der Patienten eine PSA-Abnahme von ≥30% und der mittlere Ansprechzeitraum bis zur PSA Progression betrug 4 Monate. Insgesamt war die Ansprechzeit auf einen Dexamethason Wechsel statistisch nicht unterschiedlich in Abhängigkeit der vorhergehenden Ansprechzeit unter Abirateron oder Enzalutamid. Es zeigte sich jedoch, dass einige Patienten mit langanhaltendem Ansprechen (≥6 Monate bei 26% und ≥12 Monate bei 12%) bei Wechsel auf oder Ergänzung mit 0.5mg Dexamethason pro Tag auch zuvor schon ein zumindest 6 monatiges Ansprechen auf Abirateron oder Enzalutamid gezeigt hatten. Zwei Patienten zeigten primär kein Ansprechen auf Abirateron/Enzalutamid und auch nicht bei einem Wechsel auf bzw. eine Ergänzung mit Dexamethason.

*Schlussfolgerungen:*
Dexamethason allein oder in Kombination mit der Weiterführung von auf die Adrogen-Achse gerichteten Wirkstoffen hat Aktivität bei Männern mit mCRPC, wobei lange Ansprechzeiten nur unter den Patienten mit  auch zuvor schon lang anhaltender Reaktion auf die primäre ADT einschließlich Zeitlinienmedikamenten wie Abirateron oder Enzalutamid beobachtet wurde.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Dexamethason, eines meiner Lieblingsthemen, deshalb hier nochmal ein kurzes Review. Erstaunlich ist doch, dass so ein billiges Mittel wie Dexamethason (~20/100 Tabletten) in einer praktisch lächerlichen Dosierung von 0.5mg/Tag fast die gleiche Reaktion auslösen kann, wie die teuren Zweitlinienmedikamente Abirateron und/oder Enzalutamid. Leider _kann_ es nur die Reaktion auslösen, garantiert ist dies nicht  man muss es wohl ausprobieren. Eine Ergänzung oder ein Wechsel auf Dexamethason erscheint aber nur sinnvoll, wenn auch schon zuvor eine deutliche Reaktion mit der primären und Zweitlinien ADT erreicht werden konnte. Wer praktisch nicht oder nur kurz (<6 Monate) auf Abirateron anspricht, und das ist nicht selten, braucht es auch mit Dexamethason nicht zu versuchen  so die Schlussfolgerung hier, und das ist die eigentlich neue Erkenntnis.

Die klinische Erkenntnis, dass Dexamethason Wirksamkeit entfalten kann ist schon lange bekannt, wie *hier* beschrieben in einer kleinen Arbeit aus Japan. Bekanntlich reagieren Japaner besser auf die Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) als Europäer oder Amerikaner, was auch für das bessere Ansprechen von 62% der Patienten auf 0.5 bis 2mg Dexamethason/Tag mitverantwortlich sein könnte. Allerdings war zur Zeit der Studie, im Jahre 2000, weder Abirateron noch Enzalutamid klinisch verfügbar.

Weshalb Dexamethason beim Prostatakrebs überhaupt wirksam ist, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Glukokortikoiden wie beispielsweise Prednison, ist unbekannt. Welcher genetische Zusammenhang besteht bei den Langzeitansprechern? Für mich wäre das eine spannende Frage, die bisher aber praktisch keinerlei Forschungsaktivität auslösen konnte  leider.

----------


## Georg_

> Weshalb Dexamethason beim Prostatakrebs überhaupt wirksam ist, ..... ist unbekannt.


Ich denke man könnte das so erklären: der Tumor löst zur Unterstützung seines Wachstums eine Entzündungsreaktion aus, die er offenbar benötigt:

By 2000, there were already clues that the tumor-associated inflammatory response had the unanticipated, paradoxical effect of enhancing tumorigenesis and progression, in effect helping incipient neoplasias to acquire hallmark capabilities. In the ensuing decade, research on the intersections between inflammation and cancer pathogenesis has blossomed, producing abundant and compelling demonstrations of the functionally important tumor-promoting effects that immune cellslargely of the innate immune systemhave on neoplastic progression (DeNardo et al., 2010, Grivennikov et al., 2010, Qian and Pollard, 2010, Colotta et al., 2009). Inflammation can contribute to multiple hallmark capabilities by supplying bioactive molecules to the tumor microenvironment, including growth factors that sustain proliferative signaling, survival factors that limit cell death, proangiogenic factors, extracellular matrix-modifying enzymes that facilitate angiogenesis, invasion, and metastasis, and inductive signals that lead to activation of EMT and other hallmark-facilitating programs (DeNardo et al., 2010, Grivennikov et al., 2010, Qian and Pollard, 2010, Karnoub and Weinberg, 20062007). [1]

Dexamethason ist stark entzündungshemmend und hemmt so diese vom Tumor benötigte Entzündungsreaktion.

Georg

[1] Hanahan and Weinberg - Hallmarks of Cancer: The Next Generation 
(9778mal zitiert auf PubMed)

----------


## MartinWK

Bei Brustkrebs gilt der Heilungsprozeß nach Operation als Auslöser für Metastasierung: http://www.wbur.org/commonhealth/201...surgery-spread
Dort wird der gleiche Prozeß wie bei DeNardo et al beschrieben: die Entzündungsreaktion nach Chirurgie aktiviert bereits vorher disseminierte Krebsszellen.
Übertragen auf Prostata könnte das erklären, wieso so viele R0 Resektionen auch niedriggradiger PCa nach relativ kurzer Zeit von einem Rezidiv gefolgt werden.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Entzündungsreaktion...


*Georg,*
das ist eine uralte Therorie, die zu Zeiten, als noch nicht viel Verständnis Krebs gegenüber vorhanden war, die Runde machte. Basierend auf den Beobachtungen der Chirurgen, die rund um den Tumor ein entzündliches Milieu sahen, wurde versucht dies durch Entzündungshemmer zu begegnen. Kortison Präparate waren ein Ansatz, COX-2 Inhibitors kamen später noch dazu. Das hatte aber alles nur marginale Wirkung auf den Tumor und erklärt auch nicht, warum ausgerechnet Dexamethason und nicht auch Prednison Wirkung hat. Natürlich ist Dexamethason deutlich potenter als beispielsweise Prednison, man spricht von einem Faktor von 6 bis 7, aber auch 5mg Prednison sind beim PCA praktisch wirkungslos, 0.5mg Dexamethason können aber schon eine starke Wirkung auslösen. Dosen über 5mg Dexamethason pro Tag sind dann eher wieder kontraproduktiv! Ich persönlich glaube, dass die _"Wunde die nicht heilen will"_ Theorie zumindest beim Prostatakrebs nicht die Basis der Wirkung von Dexamethason ist.

*Ein paar weiterführende Gedanken:*
Schaut man sich die Struktur von Testosteron und Dexamethason an, fallen schon Gemeinsamkeiten auf:





Der Androgenrezeptor (AR) und der Glucocorticoidrezeptor (GR), in Form von Homodimeren, vermitteln die physiologischen Funktionen von Androgenen bzw. Glucocorticoiden. AR und GR sind Mitglieder der Steroidhormonrezeptor-Superfamilie, deren Mitglieder als Liganden-abhängige Transkriptionsfaktoren wirken. Dabei löst der aktivierte AR bekanntlich Progression aus, wogegen der GR eher die Progression blockiert. Leider verlieren PCA Zellen den GR, den sie im nicht malignen Stadien noch besessen hatten. Baut man den GR wieder künstlich in PCA Zellen ein, kann man mit Glucocorticoiden in Petrischalen eine Wachstumshemmung bewirken. Ob das aber der Grund für die Wirkung von Dexamethason beim manchen fortgeschrittenen PCAs ist, bleibt eine offene Frage.

Eine andere Theorie besagt, dass Dexamethason den mutierten AR besetzen könnte, wie ein Antiandrogen. Von Antiandrogenen ist aber bekannt, dass es einen Entzugseffekt gibt, der Eintritt, wenn man das Medikament nach Versagen absetzt. Dieser Effekt *konnte bei Dexamethason nicht*, oder nur in insignifikanter Größenordnung nachgewiesen werden.




> ...Withdrawal responses to antiandrogens, progestins, and various estrogens are not uncommon in CRPC  suggesting that under certain circumstances a wide variety of compounds  interacting with steroid receptors can stimulate cancer growth in  patients. After a careful literature search, we are unable to find a  single reported case of a pure glucocorticoid withdrawal response...


Theorien gibt es viele, aber so richtig schlüssig erscheinen sie mir alle nicht. Merkwürdig finde ich, dass es nur rudimentäre Forschung in dieser Hinsicht gibt hätte man doch hier Hinweise auf irgendeine Wirkung beim Prostatakrebs, die man vielleicht durch Weiterentwicklung in ein neues Medikament überführen könnte.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Übertragen auf Prostata könnte das erklären, wieso so viele R0 Resektionen auch niedriggradiger PCa nach relativ kurzer Zeit von einem Rezidiv gefolgt werden.


Nein! 
Es wird oft übersehen, dass wir vom Krebs immer nur ein weit fortgeschrittenes Stadium sehen, 
das Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte brauchte, um zu diagnostizierbarer Grösse heranzuwachsen.
Gestreute inaktive Zellen bräuchten viele Teilungen, bis sie nach der "Aktivierung" durch die RPE 
zu nachweisbaren Rezidiven heranwachsten würden.
Nach zwanzig Teilungszyklen lägen erst etwa eine Million Zellen vor, also eine Micrometastase oder
Micro-Lokalrezidiv von grad mal 1mmØ. Die produzieren vielleicht 0.001ng/ml PSA.
Nun rechne, wie lange eine einzelne Zelle niedriggradigen PCa mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von vielen 
Monaten bräuchte, um dieses immer noch nicht nachweisbare Stadium zu erreichen!
Ein frühes Rezidiv nach R0-Resektion eines niedriggradigen PSa ist so nicht herbeizureden.
Da müssen also bei der RPE nennenswerte Mengen Tumormasse im Körper verblieben sein.

In weiteren zehn Teilungszyklen wären diese Micrometastasen dann herangewachsen zu 1 Mia Zellen
bzw. nachweisbaren Knollen von je 1cmØ mit der tausendfachen PSA-Produktion, also je 1ng/ml.
 Doch auch dies bräuchte Bei einer PSA-VZ von drei Monaten immerhin zweieinhalb Jahre bzw.
 siebeneinhalb seit der "Aktivierung" einer solchen einzelnen Schläferzelle.


Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

eine mögliche Erklärung für das Wachstum von Metastasen nach Operation des Primärtumors ist auch Angiostatin:

"Durch seine inhibierende Wirkung auf die Angiogenese wirkt Angiostatin hemmend auf das Tumorwachstum und die Entstehung von Metastasen. Der Tumor selbst produziert zwar Angiostatin, jedoch wird dessen Wirkung durch andere, die Angiogenese fördernde, Substanzen überdeckt und der Tumor kann weiter wachsen. *Wird der Haupttumor operativ entfernt, so fällt die Wirkung des Angiostatins auf mögliche Metastasen aus, so dass es nicht selten ist, dass es nach einer Tumorresektion zu einem Wachstum von Metastasen kommt*."

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Konrad, deine Zahlen stimmen. Nur einen Sinn ergibt es nicht. Wenn ich meine VZ von ca. 3 Jahren zurückrechne vom erstmalig gemessenen PSA 2,9 in 2010 unter Annahme eines Basis-PSA von 1,0, den ich ohne PCa irgendwann mal hatte, dann hätte ich 2007 1,95, 2004 1,48, usw. gehabt. 1977 dann 1,00093 und wäre dann bei dem von dir beschriebenen Mikro-PCa mit 1mm Durchmesser. 1977 war ich 19 und hatte schon 20 Teilungszyklen hinter mir? Wo ist da der Fehler?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Konrad, deine Zahlen stimmen. 
> Nur einen Sinn ergibt es nicht. 
> Wo ist da der Fehler?


Uuhh, hmm, kopfkratz, ähem...

War bei der Ermittlung der PSA-VZ auch noch Entzündliches im Spiel?
Die BPH hast Du ja schon mal rausgenommen, etwa entsprechend
der blauen Linie in Anhang [3].

Es ist schon so, dass eine VZ von drei Jahren von der Pubertät bis 
ins hohe Alter reichen sollte, also eigentlich ein Fall für AS wäre.

Auch kann sich die VZ im Verlaufe der Jahre ändern, aber eigentlich
nie verlangsamen, denn unveränderte Krebszellen behalten ihre VZ bei,
und eine Zelle unter Millionen, die sich langsamer teilt, fällt ausser Betracht.
Schneller wachsende Zellen hingegen nehmen rasch überhand, wie mein
PSA-Verlauf in [1] und [3] zeigt. Das kann bei Dir aber nicht mitgespielt
haben.

Nein, ich kann keine plausible Lösung anbieten.

Konrad

----------


## MartinWK

Also mein PCa war zwar nicht tastbar, aber laut MRT und Biopsie ausreichend groß. Man könnte zunächst sagen, dass hier der PSA-Wert nicht mit der Verdoppelungszeit zusammenhängt. Also ein PSA-negatives PCa mit hoher VZ. Allerdings wird das dann für den großen Teil der heutzutage diagnostizierten PCa gelten: die z.B. unter myprostate.eu oder hier im Forum angegebenen VZ passen sonst nicht mit den Pathologiebefunden nach RPE zusammen (Größe des PCa).
Im Übrigen besteht die beschriebene Diskrepanz auch bei Metastasen. Hier liegt ja zunächst nur eine Zelle vor. Bis daraus ein Kügelchen von 10mm Durchmesser wird, sind 30 VZ vergangen. Selbst bei einer sehr niedrigen VZ von 23 Tagen (in der Literatur gelegentlich als untere Grenze angenommen) sind das immer noch fast 2 Jahre. Dieses Kügelchen hat 0,5ml Volumen und sollte PSA ab 0,75 aufwärts exprimieren.
Die medizinische Literatur sagt dazu: "...daß ein palpatorisch erfaßbarer Tumor von 1cm Größe fast ausnahmslos länger als 10 Jahre besteht." https://books.google.de/books?id=u-e...page&q&f=false
Genau das hattest du ja gesagt: "Es wird oft übersehen, dass wir vom Krebs immer nur ein weit fortgeschrittenes Stadium sehen, das Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte brauchte, um zu diagnostizierbarer Grösse heranzuwachsen."
Die Metastasen sind demnach bei biochemischem Rezidiv in den ersten Jahren nach RPE schon (lange) vor RPE vorhanden gewesen (sofern kein Lokalrezidiv). Das deckt sich auch mit den bekannten Langzeitstatistiken, die vor allem in den ersten Jahren wenig Unterschied zwischen RPE, RT und AS anzeigen: die Beseitigung des Primärtumors verhindert zwar die weitere Aussaat von CTCs, die dann in 8-20 Jahren zu Rezidiven geführt hätten, doch sind in etlichen Fällen schon vorher Metastasen vorhanden. Auch eine komplette Entfernung aller Lymphknoten (soweit möglich) scheint - wenn ich mich an eine andere Diskussion im Forum erinnere - wenig zu verbessern.

Die von mir zitierte Hypothese bei Brustkrebs sagt: "The other, alternative mechanism involves an effect on somehow stimulating already seeded metastases at distant sites..." Hier wird nicht auf einzelne Zellen, sondern auf bereits bestehende Metastasen abgehoben. Diese werden dann innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren sichtbar.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo LowRoad,

in den Studien von Komiya [1] und von Venkitaraman [2] werden einige mögliche Erklärungen für die Wirkung von Dexamethason diskutiert. Das geht in die von Dir beschriebene Richtung.

Dann will ich noch etwas zu Deinem Beitrag zur Studie von Steuber sagen. Ost ist Mitautor dieser Studie und hat die Patientendaten für die Gruppe geliefert, deren Metastasen behandelt wurden.

 Ich halte die von ihm angesprochene genetische Abgrenzung von Oligometastasen für Zukunftsmusik, derzeit wird man dies an Hand der Anzahl der Metastasen festmachen. Es gibt aber keine einheitliche Definition, nimmt man die Zahl, die man mit einem Knochenszintigramm sieht (Singh 2004) oder mit einem PSMA PET/CT? Einig ist man sich nur dahingehend, dass es "wenige" Metastasen sein sollen, deren Behandlung als gut durchführbar erscheint.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man mit metastasengerichteter Therapie noch eine Heilung erreichen kann. Es geht immer nur um eine deutliche Verzögerung des Tumorprogresses. Ich denke, besser ein oder zwei Jahre zu Beginn mit geringen Nebenwirkungen gewinnen, später bei der Drittlinientherapie kämpft man um Monate mit starken Nebenwirkungen.

Wenn nach einer Salvage/adjuvanten Bestrahlung Metastasen sichtbar werden, so sehen die Leitlinien keine weitere Bestrahlung vor, sondern Hormontherapie. Die weit überwiegende Mehrzahl der Patienten vertraut dem Arzt und wird nicht den Wunsch äußern, die Metastasen behandelt zu bekommen. Ich gebe Dir Recht, wenn man selbst entschlossen ist, die Metastasen behandelt zu bekommen, wird man einen Arzt finden, der die Metastasen behandelt. Aber nach meiner wiederholten Erfahrung wird auch dieser erst die Behandlung ablehnen und eine Hormontherapie empfehlen, um sich leitliniengerecht zu verhalten. Man muss sich da schon gegen den Arzt durchsetzen. Dies ist noch kein Standard of Care.

Ich bin nicht gegen eine Salvage-Therapie mit IMRT bei einem PSA Wert zwischen 0,2 und 0,5 ng/ml wenn noch keine Metastasen sichtbar sind. Wenn allerdings Metastasen sichtbar sind, so glaube ich, dass diese ohne punktuelle Dosiserhöhung nicht sicher beseitigt werden können. Dazu werden aber die wenigsten Strahlenärzte in der Lage sein, dafür benötigt man HDR-Brachytherapie oder SBRT. Eine punktuelle Dosiserhöhung mit IMRT wäre mir räumlich nicht begrenzt genug und mit entsprechender Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Ich selbst habe mich auf der Basis der Decaestecker Studie für SBRT entschieden, ob dies richtig war, kann ich nicht entscheiden. Aber 15 Jahre auf die Ergebnisse von Studien mit dem Endpunkt Gesamtüberleben wollte ich nicht warten. Solange ist natürlich unklar, ob die Behandlung von Metastasen das Gesamtüberleben verlängert. In meinem Beiträgen habe ich mich auch meist nicht gegen eine IMRT Bestrahlung ausgesprochen. Allerdings würde ich im Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen keine adjuvante Bestrahlung machen sondern eine Salvage Bestrahlung sechs bis zwölf Monate nach der Operation. Diesen Zeitraum kann man gut mit einer neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie überbrücken.

Ich habe ja schon neun Monate Hormontherapie gemacht und finde, es lebt sich ohne Hormontherapie deutlich besser. Ich denke nicht, dass ich Angst davor habe. Aber wenn ich meine Situation als intermittierende Hormontherapie betrachte, so kann ich mit lokalen Therapien die Pause stark verlängern und will das auch gerne erreichen.

Georg


[1] Komiya 2010, Oral low-dose dexamethasone for androgen-independent prostate cancer patients
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3436439/

[2] Venkitaraman 2015, A Randomised Phase 2 Trial of Dexamethasone Versus Prednisolone in Castration-resistant Prostate Cancer
http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...012-4/fulltext

----------


## LowRoad

Zum Abschluss der ASCO-2018 Berichte möchte ich noch eine Übersetzung aus Dr. Glodes *"prost8blog"* bringen, der sich bemüht den Fortschritt der Behandlung beim Prostatakrebs zu ergründen. Viele Patienten werden ja auf den stätigen Fortschritt in der Behandlung hingewiesen, um sie von allzu großem Aktionismus zu bewahren, aber auch um sie ruhig zu stellen. Kann man sich denn wirklich darauf verlassen, dass es in, sagen wir mal 2 oder 5 Jahren, deutlich bessere Optionen für uns Betroffene gibt? Sind wir nun näher an einer Heilung? JA und NEIN, so die Meinung von Dr. Glode, die er dann auch noch etwas ausführlicher darlegt:


Ich habe mindestens drei Gedanken zum Thema der Heilung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs. Erstens war die Anzahl neuer Behandlungen, die lebensverlängernd sind, unglaublich erfreulich. Siehe meine Beiträge zu Abirateron, Enzalutamid, Apalutamid, Sipuleucel-T und Radium 223, ganz zu schweigen von Cabazitaxel und Docetaxel. Das heißt, mein zweiter Kommentar (und ja, ich sage das in der Praxis, um eine Perspektive auf eine tödliche, aber oft langsame Krankheit zu behalten) lautet: "Wenn Sie an einem Herzinfarkt oder einem Schlaganfall sterben, nennen wir das GEHEILT! "Viele Patienten haben einen sehr langsam fortschreitenden Prostatakrebs, der so mit ihnen alt wird, und einige der oben aufgeführten Medikamente können den Progress noch weiter verlangsamen, obwohl die Nebenwirkungen (insbesondere der ADT) definitiv unangenehm sind. Der dritte Gedanke ist ein altes Sprichwort: _"Für jedes komplexe Problem gibt es eine einfache Antwort, und oft ist sie falsch."_ Ich habe nachgesehen und es wurde H. L. Mencken zugeschrieben, der tatsächlich sagte: _"Erklärungen existieren;_ _sie haben für alle Zeit existiert;_ _es gibt immer eine bekannte Lösung für jedes menschliche Problem - ordentlich, plausibel und falsch."_ Ich fand heraus, dass er auch sagte: _"Wir sind hier und es ist JETZT: Darüber hinaus steht alles menschliche Wissen in den Sternen"_. Zynisch, aber wir schweifen ab...

Daher war ein Artikel, der mich darüber nachdenken ließ, was für ein komplexes Problem der Prostatakrebs tatsächlich darstellt. Die Autoren sind das Who's Who der Prostatakrebsforschung, und was sie taten, war, die exomes von 1.013 Prostatakrebs zu sequenzieren. Sie suchten nach so genannten "Treibermutationen", also nach Mutationen in einem oder mehreren Genen, die die Ursache oder zumindest die Beschleuniger bei Prostatakrebs sind. Ihre abstrakte Schlussfolgerung lautet: "Wir stellen fest, dass die Häufigkeit signifikant mutierter Gene (SMGs) einer Long-Tail-Verteilung folgt, wobei viele Gene in weniger als 3% der Fälle mutiert sind. Wir identifizieren insgesamt 97 SMGs, darunter 70, die bisher nicht für die Beteiligung beim Prostatakrebs bekannt waren ... "


Dies bedeutet, dass, obwohl wir vielleicht einige Medikamente für die häufigsten mutierten Driver-Gene entwickelt haben, eine Vielzahl von anderen existiert, für die eine Entwicklung eines Medikaments, für die sehr kleine Anzahl von Patienten, (auch wenn das möglich wäre, denn nicht alle mutierten Gene sind "behandelbar") möglicherweise nicht wirtschaftlich attraktiv wäre. Und dann gibt es das Problem, dass, wenn einer der gemeinsamen Signalwege der Progression (zum Beispiel der Androgenrezeptor) effektiv ausgeschaltet wird, wie es mit den Inhibitoren der zweiten Generation getan wurde, es wahrscheinlich ist, dass es andere mutierte Signalwege gibt.

Auf der anderen Seite hat die Studie bei metastasierendem Prostatakrebs eine Fülle neuer genomischer Klassifikationen aufgedeckt, die von Nutzen sein könnten, um die "schlechten" Krebsarten von der eher indolenten Sorte weiter zu trennen. Wie sie feststellten: "diese Analyse, die weiter fortgeschrittene Fälle enthält, hat neue biologisch und klinisch relevante Ereignisse identifiziert und schafft die Möglichkeit, einen metastasierungsassoziierten genomischen Markern für die klinische Stratifizierung bei lokalisierten Prostatakrebs prospektiv zu definieren." Alles gut und schön, aber vergessen Sie nicht das Thema der Gewebe-Heterogenität. Wenn Sie eine metastatische Stelle oder sogar eine Stelle innerhalb des Primärtumors biopsieren, erhalten Sie möglicherweise ein anderes Ergebnis im Vergleich zu einer Stelle, die nur wenige Millimeter entfernt ist oder von einer weiteren Metastase, wie ich bereits in einem anderen sehr anspruchsvollen Artikel von einigen der dieselben Autoren dargestellt hatte.

Trotzdem seien Sie guten Mutes. Es ist eine gute Sache, so viele hervorragende Biologen und Mediziner zu haben, die die zugrunde liegenden Mechanismen des Prostatakrebses versuchen aufzudecken. Je mehr wir lernen, desto mehr Möglichkeiten haben wir, die Krankheit zu verlangsamen, auch wenn es niemals eine andere "Heilung" als vielleicht einen Herzinfarkt geben wird. Unsterblichkeit mag schwer fassbar sein, aber deine Freunde und deine Familie sind es nicht ...

*Carpe Diem!*


Ja, wir leben im hier und jetzt und was kommen wird, steht in den Sternen. Auf schnellen Fortschritt bei der Behandlung des Prostatakrebses würde ich mich nicht verlassen, dafür ist die Heterogenität einfach zu groß. Die großen Erfolge der letzten Jahre basieren auf einer Optimierung bekannter Therapien, wie der ADT, oder der Taxan-Chemo. Neu hinzugekommen sind lediglich die Radionuklidtherapien. Alles sehr unspezifisch wirkend. Wirklich zielgerichtete Medikamente, die gezielte Mutationen ausschalten können, sind erst in Ansätzen, etwa bei den PARP-Inhibitors, erkennbar. Für mich war das immer die Motivation, die anfangs eigentlich immer gut wirkende ADT so zu gestalten, dass sie einen maximalen Wirkungzeitraum bietet - nicht Hoffen auf neue Optionen die kurz vor dem Durchbruch stehen. Die gibt es nicht!

Ein anderes Thema, das Dr. Glode anspricht, ist die Bereitschaft, auch der Patienten, simplen Erklärungen gegenüber durchaus aufgeschlossen zu sein  auch wenn sie falsch sind. Ich versuche ja immer wieder etwas Realitätssinn einzufordern, denn, frei nach Kästner, ist nicht nur der für den Unfug verantwortlich, der ihn in die Welt setzt, sondern auch der, der ihm nicht entgegentritt.

Das wars vom ASCO-2018 und meinen Gedanken dazu. Möge die Progression bei Euch behandelbar sein und nicht zu viele Opfer fordern, und denkt daran: die Welt gehört den Lebenden, also *geht leben!*

----------


## rolando

Auf neue Therapien warten und hoffen kann man - so denke ich - schon. Nur diese neuen Optionen werden nicht jedem Betroffenen helfen, das ergibt sich allein aus der dargestellten genetischen Heterogenität des PCa's. Auf einen breiten Durchbruch in der Therapie des PCa's zu hoffen, im Sinne von neuen Behandlungsoptionen die allen Betroffenen Heilung bzw. krankheitsspezifisches Überleben sichern, halte ich persönlich wegen der vielen identifizierten Driver-Gene für utopisch.

Es gleicht einer Herkules-Aufgabe, die im individuellen Fall vorliegenden Driver-Gene zunächst zu dedektieren (wenn das wegen der angesprochenen Gewebeheterogenität überhaupt jemals möglich sein sollte) und im Anschluss daran gegen die individuell vorliegende Kombination dann auch noch eine geeignete Behandlungsstrategie zu entwickeln. Und wie es Andi zitiert hat, es wird wohl auch nicht für jedes Driver-Gen bzw. jeden Gen-Mix ein eindämmendes oder sogar heilendes Konzept erstellt werden können.

Vor diesem Hintergrund gibt es nicht den "richtigen" oder den "falschen" Behandlungsweg, denn wir kennen ihn nach heutigem Kenntnisstand nicht. Man muss sich an Erfolgs-Wahrscheinlichkeiten orientieren, die anhand von Gleason-Score, PSA-Verhalten, PCa-Ausbreitungscharakteristik, evtl. Bestimmung einzelner Tumorzelleigenschaften (Überexpression Androgenrezeptor, AR-V7-Status, etc.),..., und den dabei eingesetzten Behandlungsmethoden bestimmt werden. Ob man mit seiner gewählten Therapie Glück oder Pech hat, hängt wohl entscheidend vom Driver-Gen-Status der eigenen Tumorzellen ab.

Deshalb halte ich es ähnlich wie Andi und hoffe mit meinem gewählten Weg noch möglichst lange unterwegs sein zu können und versuche jetzt zu leben, denn was mein PCa noch für mich bereithält und welche medizinischen Antworten dann gegeben werden können, ist nicht vorhersehbar. 

Auch ohne Krankheit sollte man sein Leben mehr in der Gegenwart genießen, als zu sehr auf die Zukunft zu bauen. Allzu häufig machen uns unvorhersehbare Umstände einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 
Als Krebskranker mit einem sich über lange Jahre hinziehenden Verlauf gewinnt man eine andere Sicht auf das Leben. Man lebt bewußter und nimmt Dinge wahr und in sich auf, die man vorher verdrängt bzw. nicht erkannt hat. Bei allem Unglück über meine individuelle Erkrankung empfinde ich die Wertschätzung des eigenen aktuellen Daseins als ziemlich positiv und sinnstiftend.

Danke, lieber Andi, für deinen realistischen Beitrag zur prognostischen Einschätzung der Therapieentwicklung beim PCa und auch deinem sich anschließenden Statement zur Lebeneinstellung.

Roland

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andreas,
lieber Roland

zuerst einmal zu Andi. Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten, dass wir uns - nach einer Orientierungszeit - derart annähern. Im Ansatz bei Malte's Trauerfeier erkennbar, erkenne ich nun eine sehr hohe Kongruenz in der Bewertung für weiterführende, mögliche Therapieansätze die sich aus der Wissenschaft ergeben.

Ein sehr gutes Statement von Dir. Wer hätte das gedacht, dass seit Professor Schlomm's Sequenzierungen so langsam neue Erkenntnisse einfließen, welche Drivers hauptsächlich verantwortlich sind. Und leider hat er sich auch anfangs geirrt, er ging von wenigen Tumordrivers aus, mittlerweile werden es immer mehr und verzögern damit die therapeutische Umsetzung.
Vielleicht könntest du als Ersteller diesen Beitrag auch in der Rubrik " Fortgeschrittene " einstellen, denn ich fände ihn dort noch besser aufgehoben als hier. ( Danke Roland für den Link zu Andreas )

@ Roland, für deine Einschätzung und deine Gedanken herzlichen Dank. Passt und da ist nichts Weiteres hinzufügen.Zur Zeit werden in der Wissenschaft Meilensteine gesetzt, die dann irgendwann zu weiterführenden Therapien des PCa  hier ankommen werden. Selbst wenn diese im Zeitablauf an die neueren, wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse angepasst werden müssen und auch von vielen nicht mehr erreichbar sein werden.

Offenbar sind in diesem Forum doch noch einige zeitkritische Geister unterwegs, die Ihren Blickwinkel geschärft und einen guten Rundumblick pflegen, der für die Wahrnehmung und gedankliche Verarbeitung dieser wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse unabdingbar ist.

Freut mich im Besonderen.

Lieben Gruss
Hans-J.


PS
Andreas, sei ein lieber und kümmere dich etwas um Frerich, denn ich bin nun für ca. 8 Wochen in der kritischen Türkei.

----------


## LowRoad

> ... kümmere dich etwas um Frerich


Wilco! Viel Spass in der Türkei, und lass Dich nicht verhaften  :L&auml;cheln:

----------

